# El ROCK y el HEAVY METAL solo es música para tarugos y descerebrados.



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2021)

Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* [1]. Objetivo más que cumplido.

Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:

Durante los recitales del grupo Black Sabbath (Sabbath Negro; es el sábado judío, equivalente al domingo cristiano), su líder, Ozzy Osbourne, lunático y ladrón convicto, acostumbraba a arrojar a los asistentes sangre y vísceras de animales recién sacrificados envuelto todo en un espectáculo circense de agresividad, mientras que en el transcurso de una reunión con los ejecutivos del sello CBS en 1981, arrancó de un mordisco la cabeza de una paloma viva con el objetivo de impresionar a su nueva compañía. Un año después repitió la macabra operación durante un evento musical con un murciélago. Finalizado el show, el cantante tuvo que ingresar urgentemente en un hospital para ser vacunado contra la rabia. Su mala reputación le granjeó una infinita animadversión de las sociedades protectoras de animales que montaron en cólera e intentaron boicotear sus conciertos. En 1989 sus problemas con el alcohol y las drogas tocaron fondo cuando, después de beberse cuatro botellas de vodka en veinticuatro horas, intentó asesinar a su esposa, aunque la oportuna intervención de la policía frustró el magnicidio deteniendo al enloquecido cantante.

Otro grupo de rock duro —WASP―, solía arrojar trozos de carne cruda al público y torturar a una «virgen» semidesnuda en escena. En cada show, el cantante violaba a una monja encadenada a una gran cruz con un cuchillo atado a su pelvis. Después, le extraía de las entrañas un feto sangriento al que empalaba en su cuchillo. En otra ocasión decapitó un cerdo con una enorme espada. Las siglas WASP, según explicó en cierta ocasión medio en broma medio en serio el líder de la formación, era el acrónimo de We Are Sexual Perverts (Somos pervertidos sexuales).







De características similares es el grupo de black/death metal corrosivo en spanglish, Brujería, que se presentó en 1993 con un trabajo cuya portada era la fotografía de una cabeza decapitada. Formada inicialmente en EE.UU. por tres mexicanos y un individuo llamado Billy Gould, casi con seguridad judío, practicaban un metal brutal con letras en español que hablaban de satanismo, sexo, inmigración, tráfico de drogas, apoyo a la guerrilla zapatista y un exacerbado odio a los blancos. Precisamente su primer trabajo llevó por título «Matando Güeros» (básicamente, Matando Blancos), el cual alcanzó un enorme éxito gracias a la promoción de su discográfica, Roadrunner Records, una subsidiaria de Warner Music Group, que entre 2003 y 2011 presidió el empresario canadiense Edgar Bronfman Jr., presidente del Congreso Judío Mundial y uno de los principales importadores de vinos españoles al mercado norteamericano.

Por su parte, otro cantante de la "tribu", Chaim Witz (a) Gene Simmons (1949, Haifa, Israel), líder de la conocida y millonaria banda de heavy KISS que llegó a convertirse en todo un fenómeno de masas en la América de los setenta, dentro del horror y estilo más tremendista que caracterizan los grandes conciertos de rock, donde la escabrosa escenografía, las invocaciones al diablo, la simbología satánica, masónica y cabalística, junto con la parafernalia más tétrica que suele acompañar a los mismos, vomitaba sangre en el escenario entre gruñidos y vigorosos alaridos, mientras se producían explosiones por doquier, aparecían cortinas de humo, se representaban escenas violentas y se pisoteaban centenares de pollitos soltados por el escenario.

Dada la macabra y pirotécnica escenografía puesta en escena por estas formaciones musicales, no resulta extraño que Conrad Cronos, miembro del grupo de rock satánico Venom, banda británica formada en 1979 madrina del black metal, quedase prácticamente achicharrado durante uno de estos estruendosos espectáculos. Venom fue la banda pionera en el uso explícito del satanismo, tanto en sus letras como en su parafernalia, que marcarían el camino a seguir por las primeras bandas de black y death, como Metallica, Slayer y Megadeth, así como de las jóvenes bandas de black metal que surgieron en Noruega a mediados de los ochenta y que, adornados con sus característicos maquillajes fantasmales, serían lideradas por Mayhem, la banda que tomó su nombre de la canción de Venom «Mayhem with Mercy». Esta formación, que llevaría la violencia musical y la imagen satánica al límite, fue de las primeras en utilizar la pintura corporal de color blanco y negro y el vestuario a base de cuero, armaduras y armas vikingas, que pronto se haría popular entre los grupos nórdicos. Sobre Mayhem, escribe al respecto un especialista:

«En 1988, Maniac dejó el grupo tras un intento de suicidio y su ingreso en un hospital mental. Su puesto fue ocupado por el sueco Per Yngve Ohlin, más conocido por “Dead”, un tipo melancólico, depresivo y (como su sobrenombre, “Muerto”, indica) fascinado por la muerte y la oscuridad. Vivía en una cabaña en el bosque, sin luz ni agua corriente, y era capaz de mantenerse días enteros sin comer, hasta llegar al límite del desfallecimiento. Enterraba sus ropas semanas antes de un concierto, y las sacaba cuando estaban putrefactas y llenas de insectos. En sus actuaciones, inhalaba antes de cada canción el hedor de un cuervo muerto, que llevaba en una bolsa de plástico, para “sentir la esencia de la muerte”. También solía automutilarse con botellas rotas y cuchillos de caza. En una ocasión, se hizo un corte tan profundo que tuvo que ser llevado al hospital con una hemorragia masiva. Fueron estas morbosas aficiones de Dead las que inyectaron una nueva atmósfera a Mayhem, acercándoles al satanismo, la oscuridad y el mal. Inspiradas por la música y la filosofía de Mayhem, nacieron bandas como Inmortal, Darktrone, Emperor y Burzum, que dieron forma a la floreciente escena del black nórdico» [2].

En abril de 1991, Dead se suicidó de un disparo de escopeta en la cabeza, tras haberse cortado las venas. Un miembro de la banda que encontró el cadaver, Euronymous, sostuvo con cierta frialdad que antes de llamar a la policía recogió pedazos de cráneo del fallecido para hacer collares, y preparó y comió un guiso que contenía algunos trozos de cerebro. Satanista fanático, Euronymous se convirtió en el «padrino» de la escena Black metal noruega. Lo único que le mantenía con vida era su pasión por la maldad: «No somos mas que esclavos del que tiene cuernos», afirmaba. Solía reunirse junto con un grupo de seguidores en el sótano de un local en el que celebraban fiestas salvajes a la luz de las velas, maquillados como cadáveres y ataviados con capas negras, en las cuales se automutilaban con cuchillos y botellas rotas. «Cuando se sentían inspirados, salían a profanar cementerios, destrozando lápidas y pintando pentáculos y el número 666 sobre ellos» [3].







Aunque las acciones más violentas de estos terroristas satánicos fue la quema de hasta veintidós iglesias a lo largo de 1992, que ardieron hasta los cimientos. La iniciativa había sido idea de un miembro de la banda Burzum, llamado Kristian Vikernes, quien en marzo de 1993, tras una discusión con Euronymous en su apartamento, le asestó veintitrés puñaladas. Si ya son de por sí significativas tales conductas aberrantes, no lo son menos la enfermiza psicología de los componentes y seguidores de dicha música, habida cuenta de que el propio Simmons lo reconoce: «Hoy día casi todo el mundo está tan pervertido como yo. Por eso puedo salir al escenario y cantar y estar tan enfermo y tan normal como lo estoy siempre».

Sin embargo, en 1987 dos profesoras de la Universidad de Bowling Green (Ohio), la judía Jill Rosenbaum y una tal Lorraine Prinsky, tras realizar un experimento en el cual encuestaron a 266 estudiantes de secundaria en California para comprobar si la música rock actuaba como instigadora del comportamiento antisocial entre los adolescentes, pudieron felizmente «confirmar» que no existía ninguna conexión entre las canciones de rock y los índices crecientes de violencia, drogadicción, alcoholismo, suicidio y sexo prematuro entre los jóvenes.

Mientras ésto tenía lugar, un célebre rockero, Iggy Pop (Osterberg, apellido de su familia judía política), pionero del punk, se inyectaba heroína, se infligía cortes en el pecho y enseñaba los genitales delante del público al que se dedicaba a escupir en sus conciertos... Su mánager, como de costumbre, y la fotógrafa oficial de sus giras, eran dos judíos llamados Jimmy Silver y Esther Friedman.






_Álbum de Iggy Pop (1977), con la marca de la bestia, el "ojo de horus" masónico_.

--------------

[1] Revista “Esquire”, New York, octubre de 1970, p. 147.
[2] Miguel A. Prieto, _La música del diablo_, p. 260.
[3] Miguel A. Prieto, op. cit., pág. 261.

@nuestralucha


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## axl (6 Dic 2021)

si si,palmadita y a tomar el aire


----------



## randomizer (6 Dic 2021)

_Cherry picking _de SUBNORMAL.

Lee, cateto: The Musical Preference Linked To High IQ - PsyBlog


----------



## InigoMontoya (6 Dic 2021)

no estoy deacuerdo, aunque esta claro que esto supera a cualquier rock:


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## Felson (6 Dic 2021)

Ya... lo mejor es Bisbal y Yaruma (o cómo se llame la Pepa que se ha puesto ese nombre). Eso sí que es música para cerebrados.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>


----------



## sangean (6 Dic 2021)

Mas explicito y salvaje que esto, poco hay.

Deberia estar prohibida esta basura:


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Dic 2021)

sangean dijo:


> Mas explicito y salvaje que esto, poco hay.
> 
> Deberia estar prohibida esta basura:



mola jajajajaja


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (6 Dic 2021)

Hallowed be thy name (santificado sea tu nombre)




De sunormales para sunormales, sí, pero


----------



## Jeremias_Johnson (6 Dic 2021)

Toma chaval, mira como flipa el compositor este desgranando el tema mientras lo escucha y aprende.


----------



## BOOM2 (6 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* (1). Objetivo más que cumplido.
> 
> Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:
> 
> ...



A ver, Uritonto, que por lo visto no has oido ni una mierda de heavy metal en tu puta vida, y solo pones bandas de rock comerciales o black metal intencionalmente, e ignoras todas las otras bandas existentes. Pero adelante, puedes seguir figurando de pseudo intelectual virgen y aburguesado del siglo 20 que solo oye música clásica, eso si, en mi ignore.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Dic 2021)

Tienes una cantidad de Nancys jevis hablando de Thor y Odín que pueden ser tus hamigos


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Dic 2021)

Será que el reggetón es para intelectuales...


----------



## superloki (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* (1). Objetivo más que cumplido.
> 
> Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:
> 
> ...



Si... pero luego todos los heavies expiaron sus pecados con el Hear N' Aid y se reconciliaron con Dios... cuenta toda la historia y no te quedes a medias...


----------



## circodelia2 (7 Dic 2021)

Para mestizar a blancos con negros? pero si en el hard rock y en el metal es donde menos negros se ven.
El rock es el estilo musical menos NWO que existe, los instrumentos son analógicos y sus amplis van a válvulas todavía.
....


----------



## BOOM3 (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* (1). Objetivo más que cumplido.
> 
> Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:
> 
> ...



Subnormal


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Dic 2021)

Es música casi exclusiva de blancos y eso me gusta. A bien pocos negros verás en estos lodos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

el roll es la madre no solamente del rock sino de la guaracha y donde hay ambiente y alegría, amigo mío, en cierta manera hay un poco de swing


----------



## Luftwuaje (7 Dic 2021)

Este hilo sin está canción no vale nada.


----------



## Ungaunga (7 Dic 2021)

Entre el hilo de las sudaderas y este, se está quedando bonita burbuja.info. Joder que agujero.


----------



## unaburbu (7 Dic 2021)

Pues el Rap ya ni te cuento.


----------



## Frysby (7 Dic 2021)

Vengo me río del op y marcho raudo y veloz.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Dic 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Este hilo sin está canción no vale nada.



Menudo moñas el jagger, parece una drag queen, y con un negro tocandole los bongos y Juan lenon haciéndole la ola,

¿esto que va, de canciones satanificantes?


----------



## BOOM3 (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* (1). Objetivo más que cumplido.
> 
> Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:
> 
> ...










Ya puedes ir borrando tu hilo...


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2021)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Para mestizar a blancos con negros? pero si en el hard rock y en el metal es donde menos negros se ven.



Los acordes del rock vienen precisamente prefigurados por estilos musicales exclusivamente negroides, como el blues, jazz, swing, beboop, soul, etc. ¿Los rockeros que encarnaron y lideraron la contracultura también le parecen anti NOM?









WOODSTOCK: aniversario de esa farsa legendaria del hippismo y la contracultura.


Hoy se cumple el 52 aniversario de esa inmunda farsa legendaria de Woodstock (Nueva York), famoso macrofestival de rock icono de la contracultura y el hippismo. Todos los años, los medios de comunicación capitalistas, se encargan de recordamos muy oportunamente tan lúdico evento. Curioso ¿no...




www.burbuja.info






circodelia2 dijo:


> El rock es el estilo musical menos NWO que existe, sus instrumentos son analógicos y los amplis van a válvulas.



¿El estilo musical menos NWO? Pero usted en que mundo vive. Si algo encarna todos los antivalores del sistema actual, eso es precisamente el rock. ¿Sabe quienes son los dueños de las grandes y pequeñas discográficas? Después de la guerra del 45, fueron los servicios secretos norteamericanos los encargados de introducir la música rock y de abrir los centenares de los locales de jazz en países como Austria y Alemania a través de los agentes de la IBS, una suborganización de la CIA.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Dic 2021)

El Heavy siempre me ha parecido insoportable.


----------



## Mora (7 Dic 2021)

No puede ser verdad este hilo


----------



## Excovid (7 Dic 2021)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 862110
> 
> 
> Entre el hilo de las sudaderas y este, se está quedando bonita burbuja.info. Joder que agujero.



Si tío, o este es el mismo de las sudaderas o hermanos o primos. Saltan de floroparalelos hasta aquí y las sueltan tal como les pasa por la frente.


----------



## Erik morden (7 Dic 2021)

Tanto relleno..., el op es argentino?


----------



## Camilo José Cela (7 Dic 2021)

Uritonto el analfabeto y su catecismo de buen nancy.


----------



## Despotricador (7 Dic 2021)

Me apunto.


----------



## Excovid (7 Dic 2021)

Venga, música versátil. Marty Friedman versioneando a Mocedades, claro que este tío ya puede hacer lo que le venga en gana.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Dic 2021)

Mi avatar y mi descripción te saludan. Ellos hicieron historia y tú no.


----------



## Artorias (7 Dic 2021)

sangean dijo:


> Mas explicito y salvaje que esto, poco hay.
> 
> Deberia estar prohibida esta basura:



BEHEMOTH.

Pedazo de grupo, pedazo de canción y pedazo de video.

De los grupos de Black Metal que mas me han gustado en directo, un puto espectáculo.


----------



## circodelia2 (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿El estilo musical menos NWO? Pero usted en que mundo vive. Si algo encarna todos los antivalores del sistema actual, eso es precisamente el rock. ¿Sabe quienes son los dueños de las grandes y pequeñas discográficas? Después de la guerra del 45, fueron los servicios secretos norteamericanos los encargados de introducir la música rock y de abrir los centenares de los locales de jazz en países como Austria y Alemania a través de los agentes de la IBS, una suborganización de la CIA.



Pero que CIA ni que TIA, el hard rock, el heavy metal, punk.... nacieron en UK los grupos más icónicos son de allí, lo más famoso de USA son Metállica, y dices de Alemania de ahí son Rammstein que cantan en alemán para joder a la judiada NWO.
....


----------



## sekhet (7 Dic 2021)

Hay grupos "heavy" que lanzaban biblias en sus conciertos.


----------



## Dan Daly (7 Dic 2021)

Que el OP hable de descerebrados es como si Irene Montero intentara insultar a las putas.


----------



## jorge250 (7 Dic 2021)

El videoclip auténtico es mejor.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Dic 2021)

"zimboloh zatanikoh en la bateria!!!, cada vez que golpea uno cuenta como una invocacion a pazuzu!!!"

imagen del forero que abre el hilo


----------



## Gorguera (7 Dic 2021)

Copy-pastes nansys con 3 lustros minimo de antiguedad, con olor a poya biejo y html geocities color sepia, llenos de leyendas urbanas, medias verdades y amarillismo. Luego cierto sector disidente se quejará de que lo tachan de fanático, ridículo y magufo.

Uritorco, en otros temas das en el clavo, pero con este tema patinas y mucho.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz.



Eso es mentira. La música rock/heavy se basa en la misma concepción tonal que Beethoven o Bach.
Armonías similares, ritmos similares... La instrumentación cambia, pero no desde el punto de vista de la música popular, sólo de la orquestral.

Las cositas que se inventaba Bach son, en esencia, las mismas que cositas que usa Van Hallen.

Anda que no hay canciones pop/rock basadas en obras del periodo romántico, sonatas de Chopin, Schubert...

Cómo se nota que no has tocado un instrumento en tu vida.


----------



## Bergstein (7 Dic 2021)

Gorguera dijo:


> Copy-pastes nansys con 3 lustros minimo de antiguedad, con olor a poya biejo y html geocities color sepia, llenos de leyendas urbanas, medias verdades y amarillismo. Luego cierto sector disidente se quejará de que lo tachan de fanático, ridículo y magufo.
> 
> Uritorco, en otros temas das en el clavo, pero con este tema patinas y mucho.



que gracia lo de geocities jajaja. Había buena mierda en esa época también


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Dic 2021)

Nada hijo mío, escuchamos lo que tú quieras.

Un fandanguito, para que vean las tías hasta dónde somos capaces de llegar los machos por algunas, pero no se lo quieren creer... Tiran más dos tetas que una carreta.

"Como el hielo me quedé, cuando me enteré que te casabas. Como el hielo me quedé. A dios le pido llorando, que te vaya bien, aunque yo muera rabiando".


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Excovid (7 Dic 2021)

sekhet dijo:


> Hay grupos "heavy" que lanzaban biblias en sus conciertos.











Aquí estábamos en la Sala Apolo.


----------



## Gorguera (7 Dic 2021)

El OP es precisamente anticristiano, de la facción NS que considera el cristianismo como una conspiración judía para atacar a los gentiles. Por ello es llamativo que haga uso de acusaciones de satanismo y anticristianismo como algo negativo, si según su perspectiva la cosmovisión cristiana es una invención judía para someternos.


----------



## Don Pascual (7 Dic 2021)

sekhet dijo:


> Hay grupos "heavy" que lanzaban biblias en sus conciertos.



Stryper.




De ellos me gusta mucho el "To Hell with the Devil", fue todo un himno hace ya casi 40 años. Grande la voz de Michael Sweet .... Temazo


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Dic 2021)

Flanders acabó liado con una cantante de rock cristiano


----------



## sekhet (7 Dic 2021)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Stryper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mi su álbum más completo fue el soldier under command, pero la cara A del To Hell fue insuperable.
Aún siguen en activo, el cantante es la caña y sus directos brutales.
Gracias a Dios


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Dic 2021)

Y cuando hacen las canciones? Siempre están bebiendo y automutilandose. Que pereza todo.


----------



## Papadelta (7 Dic 2021)

A ti te habría molado quemar vinilos de Iron Maiden en los años del thatcherismo


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2021)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Pero que CIA ni que TIA, el hard rock, el heavy metal, punk.... nacieron en UK los grupos más icónicos son de allí, lo más famoso de USA son Metállica, y dices de Alemania de ahí son Rammstein que cantan en alemán para joder a la judiada NWO.
> ....



El punk nació en los Estados Unidos. Es de allí de donde Malcom MacLaren exportó la idea a UK, tras regresar de su etapa norteamericana. Ya te contaré en otra ocasión algo más.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2021)

Gorguera dijo:


> Uritorco, en otros temas das en el clavo, pero con este tema patinas y mucho



¿Te parece normal todo lo que se describe en ese hilo? La pregunta es bien sencilla.


----------



## TomásPlatz (7 Dic 2021)

Menudo cateto musical.


----------



## daesrd (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* (1). Objetivo más que cumplido.
> 
> Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:
> 
> ...



Todo lo que lleve percusión llama a ciertos espíritus. Aún así seguiré siendo roquero hasta que me muera y más allá...


----------



## Redwill (7 Dic 2021)

Hail satan!


----------



## Gothaus (7 Dic 2021)

¿Cuánta moronegrada ve en el heavy metal?


----------



## burbucoches (7 Dic 2021)

tb ai mucho maricon


----------



## JyQ (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los acordes del rock vienen precisamente prefigurados por estilos musicales exclusivamente negroides, como el blues, jazz, swing, beboop, soul, etc. ¿Los rockeros que encarnaron y lideraron la contracultura también le parecen anti NOM?



No.

La armonía de la música pop, rock, metal, flamenco o cualquier cosa occidental no viene de la música negra, asiática o de cualquier otro lugar, para nada.

Toda la armonía tonal o modal que se usa en el rock, blues, jazz, etc... proviene de las reglas clásicas europeas.

La parte negra de esos estilos viene de los ritmos.

Si te fijas, un ragtime es una marcha militar europea clásica, pero con ritmo sincopado.

En el flamenco pasa lo mismo, la armonía del flamenco son prácticamente las reglas europeas adoptadas en el período de práctica común a su vez heredadas de las escalas de la tradición griega (modos y tetracordos), con la salvedad de que se utiliza armonía modal (cuyas armonizaciones también viene de los modos griegos), sin embargo los ritmos sincopados vienen heredados de la música africana.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2021)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Cuánta moronegrada ve en el heavy metal?



Se olvida de la judiada, amigo. ¿Sabe quienes fueron los dueños de los sellos pioneros en los ochenta de música heavy? Pues cuatro hebreos de nombre Peter Mensch y Cliff Burnstein, dueños de Q Prime Management, y Bill Yurkiewicz y Matt Jacobson, dueños de Relapse Records, cuyos catálogos "han llegado a los países más oscuros del planeta. Es alucinante", señalaba el primero.


----------



## zeromus44 (7 Dic 2021)

Respeto mucho al OP, pero de música ni idea. Otra cosa es que no te gusten les letras, que es entendible y respetable porque las letras me la sudan, pero musicalmente es de lo mejor que existe.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (7 Dic 2021)

Hay mucho palurdo progre que te dice que escucha metal para inventar autoestimita de malote, esto es cierto, luego les preguntas por las letras de los grupos que dicen escuchar o cosas concretas sobre los integrantes del grupo y no saben nada de nada, no les importa, sólo les importa generar imagen de malotito. Mucho cuarentón con camisas de ac/dc con calaveras y pinchos pero luego son feministas y covidiotas.

yo escucho algo metal pero tampoco lo voy anunciando, ni visto ropa 'metal' para que la gente lo sepa, y lo escucho con cascos, no necesito que nadie me escuche escuchando metal.

y ya que estamos, os dejo este vidrio para que escuchéis la VOZ DE DIOS



taluec


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2021)

JyQ dijo:


> No.
> 
> La armonía de la música pop, rock, metal, flamenco o cualquier cosa occidental no viene de la música negra, asiática o de cualquier otro lugar, para nada.
> 
> ...



Si no le vale mi explicación, le dejo el análisis mucho más explícito y convincente del crítico musical Fhilippe Paraire, recogidas en su obra "50 años de música rock", editada en 1988:

«Bien mirado, el rock aparece como un implante africano en el cuerpo del arte musical de Occidente. Música híbrida, dificil síntesis de las costumbres de dos civilizaciones y dos continentes, solo ha podido aclimatarse por mediación del blues. Porque la música rock domina las demás formas musicales contemporáneas. Ha destruido las músicas regionales en Estados Unidos, borrado las largas tradiciones francesa, inglesa y alemana, desarraigará pronto a la española y, quizá un día, la Unión Soviética verá desaparecer los folklores que componen su cultura musical nacional en provecho de una música de importación americana [...] El rock’n’roll ha sido no solo una rebelión musical, sino mas bien un golpe muy duro, un espasmo, el de la agonía de la sociedad americana tradicional, la cual ha recibido en plena cara la bofetada de los primeros conciertos multirraciales, de los contorneos de Elvis Presley, la vergüenza de la invasión negra sobre la música blanca, al mismo tiempo que el insoportable desmoronamiento del puritanismo de los pioneros del siglo XVIII».

«[...] Las costumbres musicales de Europa occidental se han alterado profundamente y, cuando se han mantenido, se han desprestigiado gravemente, sobre todo a los ojos del público joven. Esta colonización cultural de la música occidental por África se muestra, en muchos aspectos, como una solapada y chusca ironía de la historia. La cultura blanca ha sido sumergida, después de haber sido contaminada lentamente, por lo que al principio era para ella solo una subcultura, una música de monos o de negros, la gesticulación divertida de esclavos incultos y despreciados».


----------



## corolaria (7 Dic 2021)

Están los ignorantes como el OP, que todo lo reducen a su mero interés dialéctico e ideológico, pero después también están los que te hablan de cine, de literatura, de pintura, de comics o de lo que sea en los mismos términos.

Hace ya bastante más de medio siglo desde que los críticos bautizaron algo como rock and roll, y han sido tantas las variantes y estilos surgidas desde entonces, que ahora mismo cabría de todo en ese bautismo.

Por cierto, antes del heavy ya estaba el hard rock. Y antes del punk, el protopunk. Y antes del rock sinfónico, el rock progresivo. Y así y así y así...


----------



## Lammero (7 Dic 2021)

No le falta razón aunque esa batalla está perdidísima, pero bueno.
No se va a ganar muchos simpatizantes con el tema xD

Por otro lado, yo distinguiría entre música tocada por nigras y música nigra.
Ni la síncopa ni los acordes blueseros fueron "inventados" por nigras.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


>




Me parece insoportable.

¿Tan difícil resulta entender que cada persona vibra en una frecuencia distinta, y que lo que para unos es el paraíso, para otros es ruido insoportable?


Para la gran mayoría de los aficionados al Heavy, el Trance nos significa nada, y no por ello me escandalizo.

Y yo también puedo decir que el Trance tiene no sé qué de base de música clásica:


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Dic 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Me parece insoportable.
> 
> ¿Tan difícil resulta entender que cada persona vibra en una frecuencia distinta, y que lo que para unos es el paraíso, para otros es ruido insoportable?
> 
> ...



A mí que me cuentas, yo no he abierto un hilo de vieja pelleja quejándose del mundo


----------



## hortera (7 Dic 2021)

Ponlo más corto anormal, esto solo ya da idea de que eres bobo


----------



## Linsecte2000 (7 Dic 2021)

Subnormaaaaaaaaaaaal.


----------



## Madafaca (7 Dic 2021)

Eric Adams no aprueba este hilo.


----------



## Brainstormenta (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Se olvida de la judiada, amigo. ¿Sabe quienes fueron los dueños de los sellos pioneros en los ochenta de música heavy? Pues cuatro hebreos de nombre Peter Mensch y Cliff Burnstein, dueños de Q Prime Management, y Bill Yurkiewicz y Matt Jacobson, dueños de Relapse Records, cuyos catálogos "han llegado a los países más oscuros del planeta. Es alucinante", señalaba el primero.



Luego me cuentas a qué etnia pertenecían Gustav Mahler, Rubinstein, Offenbach y Bernstein.


----------



## nomeconsta (7 Dic 2021)

we will make America metal again


----------



## alas97 (7 Dic 2021)

Pobrecico.

Empece con estos que no eran la gran cosa.



Y mira tú, a sido una larga travesía.



y sigue..



para al final.


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Dic 2021)

Yo solo digo que habría que matar a todos los fans de Sabañón.

Os dejo este comentario de alta calidad y me voy.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Dic 2021)

alas97 dijo:


> Pobrecico.
> 
> Empece con estos que no eran la gran cosa.



Joder, mira que hay cositas mejores de Yes


----------



## kokakolo (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* (1). Objetivo más que cumplido.
> 
> Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:
> 
> ...



y tu eres una maricona


----------



## alas97 (7 Dic 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Joder, mira que hay cositas mejores de Yes



Date con un canto en los dientes que no puse nada de Kansas o Toto, me gusta esa canción.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Dic 2021)

alas97 dijo:


> Date con un canto en los dientes que no puse nada de Kansas o Toto, me gusta esa canción.



Coño y a mi pero me gustan mucho mas otras.

De Kansas, mogollon. Toto, ya no tanto (no lo he seguido demasiado).


----------



## Furymundo (7 Dic 2021)

Where the eagles fly i will soon be there 
If you want to come along with me my friend 
Say the words and you'll be free 
From the mountains to the sea 
We'll fight for freedom again


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Dic 2021)

Y cositas que quedan tapadas en los discos por otros temas con mas exito


----------



## Furymundo (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Euron G. (7 Dic 2021)

Gracias al OP, ahora mismo me paso al reagueton y a la bachata. Como he podido estar equivocado tanto tiempo.

¡Pensar que el solo de Smoke on the Water me hacía alcanzar el extasis!

He pecado, padre, discúlpame por mezclar Rock y religión, como hicieron ESTOS GRANDES



(Ahora vendrán los esnobs a decirme que escuche a "Phantoms in the shadow of the night and the silycon valley rendezvous", y su maravilloso disco de 1968 "You're a bunch of assholes", pero el solo de Smoke on the water, y la misma cancion, es LA HOSTIAPUTA)


----------



## alas97 (7 Dic 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Coño y a mi pero me gustan mucho mas otras.
> 
> De Kansas, mogollon. Toto, ya no tanto (no lo he seguido demasiado).



Me caes bien.

Vieja guardia me imagino.

Tengo mis manías, eran los bee gees o esto



Me fui con ellos por eso. Benditos finales de los 70. ya sabes (confusión y chicas)


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Dic 2021)

Claro, donde esté el reggeaton que se quite el rock.


----------



## Brainstormenta (7 Dic 2021)

Pero ej que lo WASP hacían cosa de sangre y lo financian lo judíos...


----------



## Schenker (7 Dic 2021)

Infeliz mortal, ¿cómo osas perturbar mi descanso?



7 páginas hasta que ha salido Ozzy invocando al diablo, ya os vale.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Dic 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


>



No conocía ese tema de Kansas. Conocía principalmente este `pegadizo tema que es el que más ponen en emisoras con temas del pasado:




*El que abrió el hilo supongo que ya imaginaba que se le llenaría esto de temas de rock ¿no?*


----------



## Hamtel (7 Dic 2021)

Excovid dijo:


> Venga, música versátil. Marty Friedman versioneando a Mocedades, claro que este tío ya puede hacer lo que le venga en gana.



Que grande es Marty


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## tv eye (7 Dic 2021)

El problema principal que le veo al hilo, es que se toma demasiado en serio una serie de temas que sus ''perpetradores'' se toman a cachondeo, en el peor de los casos, y lo consideran única y exclusivamemte gajes del oficio en el mejor. Vamos que es todo un circo del que son perfectamente conscientes y lo hacen porque les da billetes y porque siempre será mucho mejor que currar en un Wal Mart. Intentar hacer sesudos análisis socioculturales sobre este particular me parece una tremenda subnormalidad. Pero bueno, allá cada cual, hoygan.

taluec.


----------



## Lammero (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (7 Dic 2021)

alas97 dijo:


> Me caes bien.
> 
> Vieja guardia me imagino.
> 
> ...



Cercano a la jubilacion

Aunque lo mio es mas el progresivo. Tengo por ahi un hilo que uso como agenda de temas y grupos.


----------



## alas97 (7 Dic 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Cercano a la jubilacion
> 
> Aunque lo mio es mas el progresivo. Tengo por ahi un hilo que uso como agenda de temas y grupos.



Todavía estoy lejos de la jubilación (65). Siempre es un gusto conocer a gente así.

Me recuerda a mis amigos que eran casi vampiros, rockeros que solo salían de noche y con el pelo llegando al tobillo, blancos como los sueños de randolph carter por falta de luz y siempre en viajes oníricos catapultados por la música que escuchaban.

Empece así con la música progresiva y luego el viaje ha sido estupendo. no puedo pedir más.


----------



## Kalameett (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (7 Dic 2021)

alas97 dijo:


> Todavía estoy lejos de la jubilación (65). Siempre es un gusto conocer a gente así.
> 
> Me recuerda a mis amigos que eran casi vampiros, rockeros que solo salían de noche y con el pelo llegando al tobillo, blancos como* los sueños de randolph carter *por falta de luz y siempre en viajes oníricos catapultados por la música que escuchaban.
> 
> Empece así con la música progresiva y luego el viaje ha sido estupendo. no puedo pedir más.



vaya, vaya


----------



## alas97 (7 Dic 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> vaya, vaya



Tomemos un último whisky a deshoras, porque nos encanta vivir con poco. guiño guiño.


----------



## jota1971 (7 Dic 2021)

El Rock es una expresión de la revolución cultural llevada a cabo en Occidente a partir de las decadas 60-70-80 del siglo pasado.....solo alguien de otra cultura, Africana, Asiàtica escribiria asi, no saber que representa los Rolling, Elvis, ACDC,.....es como decir lo mismo de Mozart o Beethoven ¿ Eres Europeo?


----------



## Gigatr0n (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental,



Hasta aqui he leído... este articulejo es cutre como el solo y en el pasado del olvido debería haber quedado, más que nada porque la música Rock y una de sus vertientes; el Heavy, provienen de la música celta... por si no lo sabías o sabían los que escribieron esta mierda.


----------



## Hamtel (7 Dic 2021)

ah, se me olvidaba





Y aquí Billy Gould con otra de sus bandas


----------



## parserito (7 Dic 2021)

Elvis Presley era rock'n'rollero

si crees que Elvis era musica para tarugos, esque eres imbecil


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Gracias al OP, ahora mismo me paso al reagueton y a la bachata. Como he podido estar equivocado tanto tiempo.



No se trata de eso. El regueton es la última basura de una larga serie de aberraciones y despropósitos artísticos que viene sufriendo y padeciendo la cultura europea desde hace mucho tiempo, en un claro ataque a su identidad cultural.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2021)

parserito dijo:


> Elvis Presley era rock'n'rollero
> 
> si crees que Elvis era musica para tarugos, esque eres imbecil



Los discos de Elvis eran quemados directamente en las calles por el KKK y por los propios ciudadanos de entonces, como el Consejo de Ciudadanos Blancos de Alabama, que a mediados de los años 50 alertó continuamente de la difusión de estos sonidos y que consideraban el rock como música de negros y un instrumento subversivo para hundir en el fango la cultura blanca. Vete a contarles a ellos que eran imbéciles por que no aceptaron ni se plegaron a la "modernidad" ni a las aberraciones artísticas de entonces.


----------



## Guano For Life (7 Dic 2021)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> no estoy deacuerdo, aunque esta claro que esto supera a cualquier rock:



Menuda gitanada


----------



## Gothaus (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Se olvida de la judiada, amigo. ¿Sabe quienes fueron los dueños de los sellos pioneros en los ochenta de música heavy? Pues cuatro hebreos de nombre Peter Mensch y Cliff Burnstein, dueños de Q Prime Management, y Bill Yurkiewicz y Matt Jacobson, dueños de Relapse Records, cuyos catálogos "han llegado a los países más oscuros del planeta. Es alucinante", señalaba el primero.



También son dueños de los bancos y usted tiene los ahorros en un banco. ¿Lo convierte a usted eso en siervo de los judíos?


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Dic 2021)

Pues escuchas rock cristiano y ya está. Que lo hay, y con muy buenas bandas. Para muestra un botón. Estos son Guardian, una de mis bandas favoritas de whitemetal.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Dic 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Música de blancos para blancos.
Guste o no, es así.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> Música de blancos para blancos.
> Guste o no, es así.



Esos camándulas solo son un producto del nihilismo y la modernidad más debastadora, además de contar con todos los parabienes del sistema. De blancos solo tienen lo superficial. Su manager era judío, como de costumbre.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esos camándulas solo son un producto del nihilismo y la modernidad más debastadora, además de contar con todos los parabienes del sistema. De blancos solo tienen lo superficial. Su manager era judío, como de costumbre.



Su manager podrá ser el arzobispo de Canterbury.
Hablamos de una cultura de blancos, hecha por blancos, ejecutada por blancos, y con raigambre en música occidental.
Ahora te lo tomas como más te guste pero es lo que hay, insisto.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esos camándulas solo son un producto del nihilismo y la modernidad más debastadora, además de contar con todos los parabienes del sistema. De blancos solo tienen lo superficial. Su manager era judío, como de costumbre.



Esas bandas son porquería. Este, sin embargo, es calidac cristiana de la buena. David Zaffiro, un auténtico genio que pasó por la gran banda de metal cristiano Bloodgood.


----------



## Merluzi (7 Dic 2021)

A las Buenas Noches a tod@s.

Na ni caso. Es por fastidiarnos.



esto está fuera de toda duda.

Nada. nada
en ese tiempo. Y con la que estaba cayendo más de 2000k personas fueron al evento.


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2021)

Inventaron el heavy metal para embrutecer, (como el cine de monstruos), y el tecnopop para amariconar. Luego el reggae y el rap para ennegrecer.

Pero el talento se abre paso, y podemos encontrar genialidad en el rock y el tecnopop. Es un poco como el mito del golem.









No Remorse - Deutschland


Video made by AINASKIN. In my opinion, the greatest music video ever made.




worldtruthvideos.website


----------



## JyQ (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si no le vale mi explicación, le dejo el análisis mucho más explícito y convincente del crítico musical Fhilippe Paraire, recogidas en su obra "50 años de música rock", editada en 1988:
> 
> «Bien mirado, el rock aparece como un implante africano en el cuerpo del arte musical de Occidente. Música híbrida, dificil síntesis de las costumbres de dos civilizaciones y dos continentes, solo ha podido aclimatarse por mediación del blues. Porque la música rock domina las demás formas musicales contemporáneas. Ha destruido las músicas regionales en Estados Unidos, borrado las largas tradiciones francesa, inglesa y alemana, desarraigará pronto a la española y, quizá un día, la Unión Soviética verá desaparecer los folklores que componen su cultura musical nacional en provecho de una música de importación americana [...] El rock’n’roll ha sido no solo una rebelión musical, sino mas bien un golpe muy duro, un espasmo, el de la agonía de la sociedad americana tradicional, la cual ha recibido en plena cara la bofetada de los primeros conciertos multirraciales, de los contorneos de Elvis Presley, la vergüenza de la invasión negra sobre la música blanca, al mismo tiempo que el insoportable desmoronamiento del puritanismo de los pioneros del siglo XVIII».
> 
> «[...] Las costumbres musicales de Europa occidental se han alterado profundamente y, cuando se han mantenido, se han desprestigiado gravemente, sobre todo a los ojos del público joven. Esta colonización cultural de la música occidental por África se muestra, en muchos aspectos, como una solapada y chusca ironía de la historia. La cultura blanca ha sido sumergida, después de haber sido contaminada lentamente, por lo que al principio era para ella solo una subcultura, una música de monos o de negros, la gesticulación divertida de esclavos incultos y despreciados».



Cambias de tema, yo no estaba hablando aquí de sentimentalismos, patriotismos o pertenencias a grupos identitarios.

Estoy hablando de recursos técnicos de la música, ya que afirmaste que la armonía de dichos estilos provienen de África y eso es rotundamente falso.

Europa aporta la armonía, África aporta los ritmos y la forma de entender la melodía (el canturreo), digamos que la africana solía ser una música sin armonía definida, la importancia estaba en eso, el canturreo, quizás a dos o tres voces y de oído, sin armonía establecida, tan poco compleja y anárquica como podía ser la europea del medievo o el renacimiento.

Este "canturreo" de los negros produjo por ejemplo de la blue note, pero siempre sobre las reglas armónicas tonales o modales más usuales importadas de europa.

Si hablamos de las tonás de los gitanos en las fraguas en los s. XVII y XVIII estamos en las mismas, lo importante era el "canturreo" típico que hacían, que dio como resultado la característica cadencia flamenca en modo frigio, cosa que después se unió a la guitarra flamenca armonizando dicha escala, la "andaluza" (pero cambiando el acorde de reposo de menor a mayor, como excepción), la guitarra de acompañamiento (armonía) no fue ni más ni menos que gente no formada en conservatorio intentando imitar a guitarristas clásicos, sólo escuchemos la influencia de compositores como Albéniz o Tárrega en las primeras falsetas para acompañamiento o en piezas de guitarra flamenca de concierto, unida a la música folclórica popular de las clases bajas, como las jotas, folías, pasacalles, toques abandolaos andaluces, todo ello herencia NO gitana y todo ello utilizando la armonía clásica, hasta formar otro estilo popular al mezclarse.

Si toda esa charla te deja igual, sólo dime qué recursos armónicos se usan en el rock, blues, jazz, flamenco, bossa o lo que se te ocurra que no usasen Mozart, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Wagner o Stravinsky previamente y ya está, fuera de reordenarlos para establecer nuevos estilos.


----------



## parserito (7 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los discos de Elvis eran quemados directamente en las calles por el KKK y por los propios ciudadanos de entonces, como el Consejo de Ciudadanos Blancos de Alabama, que a mediados de los años 50 alertó continuamente de la difusión de estos sonidos y que consideraban el rock como música de negros y un instrumento subversivo para hundir en el fango la cultura blanca. Vete a contarles a ellos que eran imbéciles por que no aceptaron ni se plegaron a la "modernidad" ni a las aberraciones artísticas de entonces.



Ese es un argumento musicalmente inválido, por mucho que políticamente quizás puedas tener razon (quizas).

Yo no comulgo con chorradas progres y me gusta Elvis, o sea que como decia, ya hay que ser imbecil


----------



## parserito (7 Dic 2021)

JyQ dijo:


> Cambias de tema, yo no estaba hablando aquí de sentimentalismos, patriotismos o pertenencias a grupos identitarios.
> 
> Estoy hablando de recursos técnicos de la música, ya que afirmaste que la armonía de dichos estilos provienen de África y eso es rotundamente falso.
> 
> ...



Muy bien argumentado y aunque llevas razón de fondo, el argumento es un poco tramposo, porque en la época de Chopin por ejemplo, ya se han usado históricamente practicamente todos los recursos armónicos, melódicos y rítmicos que se te ocurran. Por ende cualquier cosa, literalmente, cualquiera que se te ocurra bebe de la música tonal concebida entonces, porque ya estaba todo inventado.

Obviamente la musica es infinita a efectos prácticos, siempre hay algo nuevo que hacer, pero por esa regla de tres nadie ha inventado nada desde Bach.


----------



## JyQ (8 Dic 2021)

parserito dijo:


> Muy bien argumentado y aunque llevas razón de fondo, el argumento es un poco tramposo, porque en la época de Chopin por ejemplo, ya se han usado históricamente practicamente todos los recursos armónicos, melódicos y rítmicos que se te ocurran. Por ende cualquier cosa, literalmente, cualquiera que se te ocurra bebe de la música tonal concebida entonces, porque ya estaba todo inventado.
> 
> Obviamente la musica es infinita a efectos prácticos, siempre hay algo nuevo que hacer, pero por esa regla de tres nadie ha inventado nada desde Bach.



¿Dodecafonismo? ¿Música modal? ¿Música para el cine? ¿Sistema de ejes de Bartok? ¿Atonalismo? ¿Jazz, minimalismo, primeras piezas con instrumentos eléctricos...etc?

Aún quedaba mucho por explorar en la época de Chopin, pero bueno, en este caso cambiamos y hablamos de ritmos y creo que comprendo por dónde vas.

Ritmos sí, llevas toda la razón, no digo que no se hubiese usado todo en cuanto a ritmos en clásico, obviamente eran estudiosos que querían llegar a saberlo todo, pero el período de práctica común no definía estilos populares, sino al revés, era el pueblo el que definía sus propios estilos bebiendo de aquí y de allá (y en gran medida de la música culta).

De hecho era propio que los compositores clásicos compusieran complejas piezas basadas en folclore, pero con muchos cambios y variaciones impropias de la gente de a pie en la calle, folclore que a su vez ya se había formado antes convirtiendo en vulgar lo culto, en retroalimentación constante, unos definían y exploraban, otros lo traducían a la gente de a pie.

Por tanto, el ritmo en cuanto a un patrón repetitivo que define un estilo no me parece propio de la práctica clásica, la polka, las mazuras, las jotas, o cualquier estilo que se nos ocurra de entonces y de ahora no eran una invención consciente e intencionada de autores clásicos de conservatorio, ellos simplemente creaban y punto, intentando explorarlo todo.

Así que sigo manteniendo que por ejemplo la forma melódica o rítmica del blues, un canturreo propio de una comunidad, acentuar el cuarto tiempo del compás en el jazz o el compás amalgamado que junta 2 compases de 3/4 más otros 3 de 2/2 de una seguiriya no beben directamente de la rama europea culta, se trata de gente de a pie simplificando las cosas para hacer las asequibles, bailables, populares, o simplemente a su manera, y ojo digo esto siendo consciente de que en el caso del jazz o el flamenco, por ejemplo, sus compositores e intérpretes son gente con muchísimas horas de estudio y en muchos casos conservatorio detrás.

Falla y Lorca intentaron hacer una muestra de flamenco en 1922, pensando que invitando a los fulanitos del pueblo sería la bomba, y fue un absoluto fracaso, pasaron por alto que aunque fuera gente que no había pasado por el conservatorio, debía ser gente profesional muy estudiada, que aunque sea folclore, a ciertos niveles o estilos se estudia, y mucho, incluso para hacer que una canción de reguetón suene bien hay que saber hacerlo, no llega cualquiera con un DAW y te la produce al gusto de hoy.

No sé si ahora se ve por dónde quería ir.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Dic 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> Por cierto, antes del heavy ya estaba el hard rock. Y antes del punk, el protopunk. Y antes del rock sinfónico, el rock progresivo. Y así y así y así...



Y antes de todos ellos un tío con una caja de zapatos como guitarra, un grande


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Inventaron el heavy metal para embrutecer, (como el cine de monstruos), y el tecnopop para amariconar. Luego el reggae y el rap para ennegrecer.



Me quedo con este párrafo. Es el que más validez tiene. El segundo no lo apruebo. Sorry.



JyQ dijo:


> Cambias de tema, yo no estaba hablando aquí de sentimentalismos, patriotismos o pertenencias a grupos identitarios.



Estamos hablando de lo mismo, pero tiene que despachar mi mensaje completamente a la ligera, como si la opinión y el certero análisis de una fuente autorizada, que no es precisamente contrario al fenómeno del rock, no tuviera el mas mínimo valor. Y no estamos hablando exactamente de ideología.

Los recursos técnicos claro que fueron inventados por blancos. Pero los pioneros del jazz, el blues, el swing, el gospel, etc y todos esos estilos, hasta llegar al rock, han sido en su mayor parte negros, que se aprovecharon de esas invenciones para darle su particularidad musical. El mismo término de "jazz" era una expresión barriobajera negra que significaba fornicar, un estilo que dio comienzo en los prostíbulos del distrito de Storyville en Nueva Orleans.

La música clásica occidental es, en la mayoría de los casos, sinfónica, disciplinada y escrita, siendo ejecutada de manera mesurada y audible. Se trata, pues, de una música para escuchar atentamente, para meditar. Por el contrario, la base de todos esos ritmos y danzas epilécticos, psicodélicos y estridentes que reemplarán por completo los cánones artísticos establecidos desde hace siglos por el alma de nuestra raza, será la música negra. Y todos los productos americanos de la industria de la música hasta nuestros días son africanos en ritmo y sentido. En todas las formas y manifestaciones de "arte" genuinamente americanas, que han desempeñado un papel de primer orden en la revolución musical, son facilmente reconocibles las raíces africanas. Los dirigentes de la nueva Alemania en los años treinta, tan meticulosos en lo concerniente a la cultura germana, lo tuvieron bien claro, como muestra el cartel de la época. Hubo que destruir ese país para volver a introducir intencionadamente toda esa música. En otro hilo ya trataré con más detenimiento este tema.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Dic 2021)

El OP yeba rracón!!!!


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Dic 2021)

Gorguera dijo:


> El OP es precisamente anticristiano, de la facción NS que considera el cristianismo como una conspiración judía para atacar a los gentiles. Por ello es llamativo que haga uso de acusaciones de satanismo y anticristianismo como algo negativo, si según su perspectiva la cosmovisión cristiana es una invención judía para someternos.



El caso es que yo creo que algo de razón lleva. Pero claro, nos viene aquí a decir que la música que nos enamoró es una mierda y lo ponemos a caldo. Creo que ambas cosas son verdad, tanto el cristianismo como el rock son armas usadas para destruirnos ¿lo consiguieron? ¿Nos cambiaron? ¿O las acabamos por modificar nosotros a ellas?

Supongo que de cada embate algo quedó, está claro que alguien nos destruyó, porque destruidos estamos. Digamos que nos dieron duro pero se perdieron en el camino. Son olas que mueren mojando.

El cristianismo empezó como una monserga de pon la otra mejilla, regala tus bienes…y acabó con caballeros cruzados cercenando infieles. Vino a modificar al europeo, pero el europeo lo modificó. El rock empezó con un blanco que bailaba como negro





__





Amazon.com: The Jewish World of Elvis Presley: 9798686604445: Chartock, Roselle Kline: Libros


Amazon.com: The Jewish World of Elvis Presley: 9798686604445: Chartock, Roselle Kline: Libros



www.amazon.com






Pero esas raíces negras las fue perdiendo o modulando. ¿Raíces negras? Sí, y blancas. Pero claro, el discurso lo domina el enemigo, entonces te magnifican lo negro y se despistan con las raíces folk o country, por ejemplo.
Pasa como con los propios negros, que te los venden como una cosa, y luego cualquiera de ellos que destacase en algo resulta que era más blanco que negro, cuarterón y gracias, pero no, quesque eran como el rock, negros porque sí.




Uritorco dijo:


> Se olvida de la judiada, amigo. ¿Sabe quienes fueron los dueños de los sellos pioneros en los ochenta de música heavy? Pues cuatro hebreos de nombre Peter Mensch y Cliff Burnstein, dueños de Q Prime Management, y Bill Yurkiewicz y Matt Jacobson, dueños de Relapse Records, cuyos catálogos "han llegado a los países más oscuros del planeta. Es alucinante", señalaba el primero.



También son dueños de todas las editoriales, productoras cinematográficas etc. ¿son por ello dueños de todas películas y libros etc? No. Solo los controlan e intentan modificarlos para modificarnos.




Madafaca dijo:


> Eric Adams no aprueba este hilo.



Ha salido mucho ese grupo en este hilo, yo mismo he puesto un vídeo. Hacen apología del europeo medieval, aunque Ross “the boss” Friedman es judío.


Covaleda dijo:


> Música de blancos para blancos.
> Guste o no, es así.



Bueno…Kirk Hamet es medio filipino, Trujillo medio amerindio y Mustaine, Ulrich y burton medio judíos.

O sea que sí, que son todos medios europeos. Menos el rubio, que es entero.





Uritorco dijo:


> Los discos de Elvis eran quemados directamente en las calles por el KKK y por los propios ciudadanos de entonces, como el Consejo de Ciudadanos Blancos de Alabama, que a mediados de los años 50 alertó continuamente de la difusión de estos sonidos y que consideraban el rock como música de negros y un instrumento subversivo para hundir en el fango la cultura blanca. Vete a contarles a ellos que eran imbéciles por que no aceptaron ni se plegaron a la "modernidad" ni a las aberraciones artísticas de entonces.



En resumidas cuentas, que el rock está bastante blanqueado y amortizado como para que nos preocupemos ahora por ël, cuando ya solo lo escuchamos los viejos, mientras las nuevas generaciones se dedican al rap y al regueton.


----------



## W.Morgan (8 Dic 2021)

Es evidente.

Dizque música que *ensalza los antivalores* que han acabado con lo que hubiera de bueno en la sociedad.


----------



## ChortinaPremium (8 Dic 2021)

Es música hecha para subvertir a los más jóvenes eso está claro, The beatles con el movimiento hippie, el heavy o el rock... La cultura de la droga... Vamos si hasta el más indigente mental puede tocar un instrumento para rock... Los punkis con la anarquía ... Cuanta gente habrá destrozado ese tipo de música ...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Dic 2021)

Interesante articulo


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2021)

ChortinaPremium dijo:


> Es música hecha para subvertir a los más jóvenes eso está claro, The beatles con el movimiento hippie, el heavy o el rock... La cultura de la droga... Vamos si hasta el más indigente mental puede tocar un instrumento para rock... Los punkis con la anarquía ... Cuanta gente habrá destrozado ese tipo de música ...



Hombre, uno de los mensajes mínimamente inteligentes que leo en este hilo.


----------



## casals (8 Dic 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Me parece insoportable.
> 
> ¿Tan difícil resulta entender que cada persona vibra en una frecuencia distinta, y que lo que para unos es el paraíso, para otros es ruido insoportable?
> 
> ...



El trance viene del House, del Acid, del Detroid Techno, del Pop… generos nigros de niggras


----------



## casals (8 Dic 2021)

jota1971 dijo:


> El Rock es una expresión de la revolución cultural llevada a cabo en Occidente a partir de las decadas 60-70-80 del siglo pasado.....solo alguien de otra cultura, Africana, Asiàtica escribiria asi, no saber que representa los Rolling, Elvis, ACDC,.....es como decir lo mismo de Mozart o Beethoven ¿ Eres Europeo?



Pueden representar lo que represente, el sociopata este tiene en parte razón, si consideras occidental al rock tienes que considerar occidental el blues, el soul, r&b, ghospel y características de la música africana que es de donde parte el rock, no sale de la nada, no se inventa como la materia en una amalgama de culturas mezcladas en un país.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Dic 2021)

el heavy metal es saluc.
a partir de ese estilo me fui abriendo a un monton de estilos mas.

la clasica y el synthwave. 

siempre musica trabajada y si es instrumental mejor.
sobretodo que no me hablen de amor.


----------



## parserito (8 Dic 2021)

JyQ dijo:


> ¿Dodecafonismo? ¿Música modal? ¿Música para el cine? ¿Sistema de ejes de Bartok? ¿Atonalismo? ¿Jazz, minimalismo, primeras piezas con instrumentos eléctricos...etc?



Por supuesto, siempre hay algo que explorar, aunque cada vez sean cosas mas locas. Al fin y al cabo la musica modal no es mas que el rescate de música antigua pero tratada de forma mas moderna, y la musica de cine no deja de ser música tonal en su mayoría, como la musica de videojuegos, con elementos de todas partes y mucha armonia no funcional, pero tonal al fin y al cabo. Todo es una constante retroalimentacion. Alla por 1600 Carlo gesualdo ya experimentaba con armonías tratadas de forma que no volverían a verse hasta siglos despues, casi jazzísticas.



JyQ dijo:


> Aún quedaba mucho por explorar en la época de Chopin, pero bueno, en este caso cambiamos y hablamos de ritmos y creo que comprendo por dónde vas.
> 
> Ritmos sí, llevas toda la razón, no digo que no se hubiese usado todo en cuanto a ritmos en clásico, obviamente eran estudiosos que querían llegar a saberlo todo, pero el período de práctica común no definía estilos populares, sino al revés, era el pueblo el que definía sus propios estilos bebiendo de aquí y de allá (y en gran medida de la música culta).
> 
> ...



Honestamente no termino de ver por donde va, pero porque creo que basicamente estamos de acuerdo y tampoco he tenido tiempo de leer todas sus intervenciones del hilo. A mi definitivamente Falla y otros como Turina, por ejemplo, no me suenan flamencos, ni siquiera cuando intentan serlo, me suena a música "española", pero no a flamenco. Al fin y al cabo la gran mayoria de intérpretes flamencos históricos eran unos completos negados en términos teóricos, pero si naces en medio del flamenco tampoco necesitas saber teoría de ningun tipo, lo llevas "en la sangre", como lo llevaba Mozart que nació rodeado de música o lo llevaría cualquiera criado en un ambiente similar.

No me considero un experto teórico de las raíces flamencas pero de primeras no estoy de acuerdo en lo que dijo unas paginas mas atras sobre el flamenco, creo que el jazz el blues o el ragtime entre otros sí que tienen definitvamente sus raices en la musica europea, no deja de ser musica tonal con un ritmo diferente, con swing, armonias enriquecidas y extendidas, pero tonal al fin y al cabo. Sin embargo el flamenco ya no es eso, al menos ciertos palos, bulerías, soleá, seguiriyas, y aquellos tocados "por medio". Unas alegrías no dejan de ser musica en tono mayor con ritmo flamenco, pero no creo que unas bulerías tengan mucho que ver con la musica culta europea, por mucho que haya una relacion entre el modo frigio y el "modo flamenco", que no es realmente frigio. Diría que tiene una influencia mas árabe que otra cosa. Ahora, quizas esa musica arabe de la que bebe el flamenco venga de a su vez de raices europeas, ahí ya me pilla porque la historia musical no me fascina demasiado, si quiere extenderse, le leo con curiosidad.

Un saludo.

edit: por ultimo por añadir algo al tema del hilo, no todo el rock son gritos y gente escupiendo sangre a su publico, el rock progresivo o sinfónico es una maravilla, como Emerson, Lake & Palmer, una mñusica que ha influenciado ya dos décadas de musica de videojuegos por ejemplo. Raro es encontrar un tema de batalla en un RPG/JRPG cualquiera que no esté influido por el rock progresivo. Y desde luego no es musica para tarugos.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2021)

Hay que saber diferenciar la música de esa atrocidad artística del rock, que no es mas que ruido en muchas ocasiones. Un producto negro-judío que ha introducido todos los comportamientos y actitudes nihilistas y antisociales.


----------



## Madafaca (8 Dic 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Ha salido mucho ese grupo en este hilo, yo mismo he puesto un vídeo. Hacen apología del europeo medieval, aunque Ross “the boss” Friedman es judío.



Ross dejó Manowar hace más de 30 años.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> el heavy metal es saluc.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Dic 2021)

parserito dijo:


> edit: por ultimo por añadir algo al tema del hilo, no todo el rock son gritos y gente escupiendo sangre a su publico, el rock progresivo o sinfónico es una maravilla, como Emerson, Lake & Palmer, una mñusica que ha influenciado *ya dos décadas de musica de videojuegos por ejemplo*. Raro es encontrar un tema de batalla en un RPG/JRPG cualquiera que no esté influido por el rock progresivo. Y desde luego no es musica para tarugos.




que se lo digan a este:


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Dic 2021)

Su puta madre, que maravilla:


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Dic 2021)

Me sorprende como atacan tanto al opener en el hilo

Y no entiendo que la gente no pueda diferencia esa conexion emocional con el rock creada en la adolescencia con que los hechos que expone el opener son reales.

Se admite que a uno le han engañado y ya


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (8 Dic 2021)

Que sí, que sí. Lo que usted diga.


----------



## esNecesario (8 Dic 2021)

burbucoches dijo:


> tb ai mucho maricon






Cierto, hay *de todo* sí. Mucho maricón con vocecita, y alguno que otro incluso con pluma.

Y como dice el OP; algún que otro tarao, pero tarao tarao. 

Por eso no se puede generalizar con el rock, el heavy, el death metal y demás...


----------



## Rodal (8 Dic 2021)

aqui es donde hay que apuntarse para ser un tarugo y un descerebrado?
Por cierto, tambien me gusta la cerveza. Lo digo para premio.


----------



## esNecesario (8 Dic 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Este p.ejem. tiene un plumero que no veas.

Y muchos cantantes de rock imitaron esa vocecita impostada (aunque en algunos grupos molaba la música...) que parece (o es, según el caso) voz AMARICONADA.


----------



## Covaleda (8 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Me sorprende como atacan tanto al opener en el hilo
> 
> Y no entiendo que la gente no pueda diferencia esa conexion emocional con el rock creada en la adolescencia con que los hechos que expone el opener son reales.
> 
> Se admite que a uno le han engañado y ya



Será casualidad que prácticamente todo el mundo que ha pasado por este hilo entiende que el engañado es el Op entonces.
El Jazz, el Rap, el Blues, son música de negros, creada por negros y a los negros se les da estupendamente. Puede que haya un chino o un lituano tocando jazz en alguna parte, pero esto se entiende perfectamente.
Pero afirmar con esa mezcla de alegría e ignorancia que el Rock, y en particular el metal, (en toda su amplitud) es lo mismo, es, como mínimo, un troleo. No pienso "regalar" el Rock ni mucho menos el Metal a los negros (Estilos _notoriamente_ negros, como todo el mundo sabe  ) , como no pienso "regalar" el Flamenco a los gitanos que viven en España. Tenedlo claro.


----------



## circodelia2 (8 Dic 2021)

Ronnie James Dio uno de los mejores vocalistas que ha tenido el heavy, aquí con Rainbow:


----------



## esNecesario (8 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> La música clásica occidental es, en la mayoría de los casos, sinfónica, disciplinada y escrita, siendo ejecutada de manera mesurada y audible. Se trata, pues, de una música para escuchar atentamente, para meditar.



En el rock también hay disciplina (dependiendo del grupo), y también sirve para meditar (incluso los ritmos rápidos). Hay miles de ejemplos, a ver qué te parece éste:


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Dic 2021)

Ahí reside el problema, que no hay nada que se parezca más a la música clásica europea que el power metal o el death metal melódico.

No es mi problema si la gente se quedo en black sabbath, obus, acdc, boikot, Reincidentes y otras simplezas.


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Dic 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Me parece insoportable.
> 
> ¿Tan difícil resulta entender que cada persona vibra en una frecuencia distinta, y que lo que para unos es el paraíso, para otros es ruido insoportable?
> 
> ...



No, al heavy que no le gusta el trance es por prejuicios, y lo mismo del que escucha trance y reniega del metal.

Por favor, si hay canciones de dash berlin o gareth emery que podrían ser firmados por grupos de power metal y viceversa.

Es que precisamente has dicho un estilo que es casi igual al metal que escucho, por eso me encantan ambos estilos.


----------



## Akira. (8 Dic 2021)

Hilo cíclico diciendo subnormalidades.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Dic 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No, al heavy que no le gusta el trance es por prejuicios, y lo mismo del que escucha trance y reniega del metal.
> 
> Por favor, si hay canciones de dash berlin o gareth emery* que podrían ser firmados por grupos de power metal y viceversa.*
> 
> Es que precisamente has dicho un estilo que es casi igual al metal que escucho, por eso me encantan ambos estilos.




De hecho...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Me sorprende como atacan tanto al opener en el hilo
> 
> Y no entiendo que la gente no pueda diferencia *esa conexion emocional con el rock creada en la adolescencia* con que los hechos que expone el opener son reales.
> 
> Se admite que a uno le han engañado y ya




Haciendo honor a la verdad, los gustos musicales no tienen porqué estar relacionados con nuestra adolescencia, pues en ella había infinidad de géneros disponibles, y cada persona sintió preferencia por alguno, de todos los disponibles. ¿Cómo se explica eso?


----------



## Akira. (8 Dic 2021)

A mi personalmente, en cuanto a Metal el género más puro es y será el Black Metal (habiendo excepciones). Y dentro de el, sus derivados géneros.


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Dic 2021)

esta ya directamente inspirada en la opus 35 del amo y señor Петръ Ильичъ Чайковскій 



Claramente todos son negros y las armonías son extraídas del mismísimo centro de África.


----------



## iorveth (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## iorveth (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## otroyomismo (8 Dic 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Ahí reside el problema, que no hay nada que se parezca más a la música clásica europea que el power metal o el death metal melódico.
> 
> No es mi problema si la gente se quedo en black sabbath, obus, acdc, boikot, Reincidentes y otras simplezas.




Y el prog metal, aqui unos "recien llegados" imitadores de DT y cruzados con Epica pero que con cada escucha flipo mas.



el album completo es una jodida maravilla


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Dic 2021)

Akira. dijo:


> Hilo cíclico diciendo subnormalidades.



es evidente


----------



## SolyCalma (8 Dic 2021)

Una pena que tu madre pariese a alguien tan sumamente subnormal.


----------



## valensalome (8 Dic 2021)

la mejor respuesta es la que están dando los foreros


----------



## arriondas (8 Dic 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Haciendo honor a la verdad, los gustos musicales no tienen porqué estar relacionados con nuestra adolescencia, pues en ella había infinidad de géneros disponibles, y cada persona sintió preferencia por alguno, de todos los disponibles. ¿Cómo se explica eso?



Así es. Porque de lo contrario... ¿Cómo explicar nuestra afición por diferentes géneros y estilos que no eran promocionados a machamartillo por los mass media?


----------



## valensalome (8 Dic 2021)

"esta enviado simbolicamente, quiero saber a qué te referias" mr. crowley


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Dic 2021)

Si veis a un tipo de treintaytantos, extremadamente atractivo, haciendo headbanging en una berlina alemana mientras se pone el semáforo en verde, soy yo.


----------



## McNulty (8 Dic 2021)

El metal en general mola, pero hay ramas del mismo donde se les ha ido completamente la olla. Hablo del death, brutal o el grindcore por ejemplo. Un ser humano normal no aguanta más de 5 minutos escuchando eso.


----------



## Covaleda (8 Dic 2021)

valensalome dijo:


> la mejor respuesta es la que están dando los foreros



Pues que no pare la cosa. Será que no hay "música de negros" jajaja!


----------



## Schenker (8 Dic 2021)

Me parece que Clavisto no se ha pasado por el hilo...


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* (1). Objetivo más que cumplido.
> 
> Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:
> 
> ...



El rock y el heavy son estilos musicales, lo que hagan ciertos artistas que emplean esos estilos es tema aparte, no todos hacen esas barbaridades.


----------



## Lubinillo (8 Dic 2021)

No voy a meterme en si son satanicos o dejan de serlo, eso cada uno es mayorcito para discernir. Lo que si voy a comentar es lo que ocurrió en Expaña, como por ejemplo que los de arriba promocionaron el rock y estas mierdas contra los cantautores de la época, solo hay que ver quienes eran los dueños de las disqueras. Por ejemplo la que promociono a Leño y a Obus era del Opus Dei.
Prefiero escuchar a un tamborilero con su dulzaina que a estos energúmenos anti natura. Lo que pasa a los que os gusta esta música es que os creéis muy modernos y no os dais cuenta que sois unos catetos que os la han metido con calzador y no sabéis salir de donde estáis. Todo el siglo XX ha sido una psyop de manual.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Dic 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> El OP yeba rracón!!!!



Hoyja hustez, señor jam, pero qué diantres ??


----------



## Covaleda (8 Dic 2021)

Negros haciendo cosas de negros:


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (8 Dic 2021)

El mejor disco para tiempos apocalípticos. Supongo que lo que procede para la ortodoxia anti-nom es escuchar Juanito Valderrama, ver "cateto a babor" con el rechinar de dientes y nuncafollismo camuflado con castidad.


----------



## valensalome (8 Dic 2021)

Schenker dijo:


> Me parece que Clavisto no se ha pasado por el hilo...



o haciendo honor a tu avatar


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Dic 2021)

Pues en USA ya se están oyendo a algunos progres decir que hay que _cancelar_ el rock por ser_ demasiado blanco._


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> No voy a meterme en si son satanicos o dejan de serlo, eso cada uno es mayorcito para discernir. Lo que si voy a comentar es lo que ocurrió en Expaña, como por ejemplo que los de arriba promocionaron el rock y estas mierdas contra los cantautores de la época, solo hay que ver quienes eran los dueños de las disqueras. Por ejemplo la que promociono a Leño y a Obus era del Opus Dei.
> Prefiero escuchar a un tamborilero con su dulzaina que a estos energúmenos anti natura. Lo que pasa a los que os gusta esta música es que os creéis muy modernos y no os dais cuenta que sois unos catetos que os la han metido con calzador y no sabéis salir de donde estáis. Todo el siglo XX ha sido una psyop de manual.



Joder, este hilo tiene respuestas para enmarcar. La de subnormales que se asoman aquí, entre el OP y el imbécil que cito. Ahora me dices qué tiene que ver Leño y Obús con los links que se han puesto anteriormente.

Si eres un negado musicalmente hablando, incapaz de distinguir entre un tango y una sonata, es muy normal que vengas a decir las chorradas que estás soltando. Es como escuchar a un comunista hablar de economía, te dan ganas de enviarlos donde deberían estar... a lo largo de carreteras nacionales y autovías.


----------



## Lammero (8 Dic 2021)

«Aullidos judeo-masónicos» ...

BUEN NOMBRE PARA UNA BANDA DE GRINDCORE xD


----------



## Furymundo (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Furymundo (8 Dic 2021)

no veo donde le veis tanta influencia negra al heavy metal. 

del heavy metal se puede pasar a esto perfectamente, misma estructura.


----------



## thermoshit15 (8 Dic 2021)

Rock FM es un detector de pacos/NPCs de la hostia. Joder, es que no falla colega.


----------



## Lado oscuro (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Me sorprende como atacan tanto al opener en el hilo
> 
> Y no entiendo que la gente no pueda diferencia esa conexion emocional con el rock creada en la adolescencia con que los hechos que expone el opener son reales.
> 
> Se admite que a uno le han engañado y ya



Porque es el estilo musical más vibrante creado en el siglo XX, la verdad.
Una de las grandes hazañas culturales del siglo XX es el rock, entendido en todas sus variantes, calidades, registros, subvertientes y demás...


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Dic 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No, al heavy que no le gusta el trance es por prejuicios, y lo mismo del que escucha trance y reniega del metal.
> 
> Por favor, si hay canciones de dash berlin o gareth emery que podrían ser firmados por grupos de power metal y viceversa.
> 
> Es que precisamente has dicho un estilo que es casi igual al metal que escucho, por eso me encantan ambos estilos.




No son prejuicios. Son postjuicios.
He tenido esta discusión miles de veces con bacaletas, flipaos de la electrónica y demás.

La música electrónica (yo la llamo bacalao, aunque algunos se ofendan, y me da igual las 1001 nuevas etiquetas que os inventéis, al final es todo lo mismo) es aburrida porque quienes la hacen no tienen sentido musical.

Esto es así por su forma de componer. Un músico de cualquier estilo piensa en frases, en armonías, en articulaciones, intervalos, escalas... es decir, en aquellos elementos con los que se ha compuesto la música siempre.

Un músico bacala piensa en LOOPS. Para ellos la obra musical se concibe como una cebolla, capas y más capas de sonidos.
El LOOP no es un elemento musical persé, sino que es un plato hecho, un MOLDE. Y por eso la música bacala suena como un MOLDE, como un chorizo, como algo HOMOGÉNEO y sin todos los matices que le da el hecho de ser hecho por humanos.

Un ejemplo: el bombo, es decir el pumpumpum.


Si lo toca un batería de verdad no lo toca siempre igual, a veces le pega más fuerte, a veces más suave, a veces unos milosegundos antes o después de tiempo... Detalles, matices pequeños... pero que en la música PROGRAMADA no existen.

En una composición bacala el bombo va a 60 bpm como si fuera eso un reloj atómico. Ninguna desviación... por eso suena "frío", sin alma... aburrido, predecible, sin matices diferenciadores.
En un batería real, el bombo va a 60, luego a 59, luego en el estribillo a 62, luego a 58, luego a 60 otra vez.

Un sonido de guitara, pues lo mismo. Si la tocas, tiene matices, si usas un sampler, no. Es como el timbre del telefonillo, un sonido sin matices ni articulación, algo que BOMBARDEA el cerebro.

La música bacala es básicamente llenar el espacio con sonido. NO crear música.
Para el músico bacala sólo existe un único acorde, no hay armonía, no hay modulación. Ni siquiera entienden las diferencias entre una melodía y una armonía. La música bacala ha sido construida HORIZONTALMENTE (pegar loops). Ni siquiera conocen un ritmo que no sea el 4x4.
Los músicos de verdad componen VERTICALMENTE.


Así la música electrónica (o bacalao de mierda, o trance, o como suputamadre queráis llamarlo) no es música, sino que es VÓMITO musical. Es algo epiléptico, desnaturalizado... como comerse un pastel cuyo único ingrediente es el azúcar.
Sabe dulce, claro... pero no es un buen pastel, sólo es azúcar.



Así que no, despreciar la música "trance", o cualquier otra basura de los pegaloops, no es tener prejuicios.
Es tener juicio musical.


----------



## parserito (8 Dic 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Y el prog metal, aqui unos "recien llegados" imitadores de DT y cruzados con Epica pero que con cada escucha flipo mas.
> 
> 
> 
> el album completo es una jodida maravilla



joder que chulo. Gracias por la info, me lo guardo para oirlo entero.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Dic 2021)

Vaya novedad, ya abrí yo un hilo de esto hace año.

Es la africanización musical de uropa.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Dic 2021)

Lado oscuro dijo:


>




A esta tipa la llevo yo siguiendo desde hace la ostia por sus covers a piano


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Este p.ejem. tiene un plumero que no veas.
> 
> Y muchos cantantes de rock imitaron esa vocecita impostada (aunque en algunos grupos molaba la música...) que parece (o es, según el caso) voz AMARICONADA.



Me da igual si tiene plumero, €sto o lo otro. Me gusta su música.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2021)

Creo que este hilo pasará a la Historia como uno de los OP más idiotas de todo Burbuja, a la altura del subnormal que vaticinó el fracaso deportivo de Rafa Nadal.


----------



## zeromus44 (8 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Me sorprende como atacan tanto al opener en el hilo
> 
> Y no entiendo que la gente no pueda diferencia esa conexion emocional con el rock creada en la adolescencia con que los hechos que expone el opener son reales.
> 
> Se admite que a uno le han engañado y ya



Depende, hay gente para todo. Ya he dicho en un comentario que respeto mucho al OP porque me ha demostrado que sabe de muchas cosas y siempre es interesante leerle, pero creo que en este tema no concuerdo.

Por ejemplo, el 99,99% de lo que escucho es rock, metal, metal extremo, etc, pero sé del origen de estos géneros. Se puede disfrutar de ello sabiendo separar la música como tal y el mensaje o lo que promueven.

Por ejemplo, no presto atención a las letras ni a sus mensajes ni sus políticas. Trato de dejar eso siempre de lado sino no escucharía ni el 1% de lo que escucho. Si solo prestas atención a los ritmos, melodías, tonos, etc todo es mucho más disfrutable. Por ejemplo, no me importa que un grupo se autodenomine satánico o anti-cristiano, simplemente disfruto de su música y ni hago caso de letras que seguramente me darían asco. Pero entiendo que no todo el mundo puede pensar de esta manera.


----------



## valensalome (8 Dic 2021)

Ya


Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Creo que este hilo pasará a la Historia como uno de los OP más idiotas de todo Burbuja, a la altura del subnormal que vaticinó el fracaso deportivo de Rafa Nadal.



Ya te digo ,como están las cabezas, parafraseando a Barón me vino a la cabeza:
# se oye comentar a las gentes del lugar, ¡los rockeros no son buenos! #


----------



## Hamtel (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## valensalome (8 Dic 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Palabras mayores el run of the Mills, una de las mejores canciones de todos los tiempos


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Me sorprende como atacan tanto al opener en el hilo
> 
> Y no entiendo que la gente no pueda diferencia esa conexion emocional con el rock creada en la adolescencia con que los hechos que expone el opener son reales.
> 
> Se admite que a uno le han engañado y ya



Todos hemos escuchado esa música en la adolescencia, como todo hijo de vecino, pues es lo que nos vendía el sistema desde todos sus altavoces mediáticos. Pero con el tiempo y la formación intelectual e ideológica, uno cambia y se va dando de cuenta de muchas cosas. Digamos que a estos foreros los "comprendo", a pesar de la vilis que puedan desparramar por aquí.

Por lo visto, a la mayoría les debe de parecer normal todas esas atrocidades "atísticas" que describo en el hilo, así como el comportamiento y forma de entender la vida de los seguidores de todos esos estilos musicales que han convertido literalmente en subnormales a varias generacioes de jóvenes blancos. En una sociedad sana y normal la mayoría de esos personajes y rokeros rumbosos y chusmosos estarían encerrados en un psiquiátrico.

La "kulturkampf" o batalla cultural hay que darla y llevarla a todos los niveles, y tocar temas por muy "polémicos" que a veces puedan ser.


----------



## Esflinter (8 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Todos hemos escuchado esa música en la adolescencia, como todo hijo de vecino, pues es lo que nos vendía el sistema desde todos sus altavoces mediáticos. Pero con el tiempo y la formación intelectual e ideológica, uno cambia y se va dando de cuenta de muchas cosas.
> Por lo visto, a la mayoría les debe de parecer normal todas esas atrocidades "atísticas" que describo en el hilo, así como el comportamiento y forma de entender la vida de los seguidores de todos esos estilos musicales.



No se que das más, si asco o pena


----------



## Euron G. (8 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Por lo visto, a la mayoría les debe de parecer normal todas esas atrocidades "atísticas" que describo en el hilo



Que te erijas como referente para decidir lo que es arte "atroz" y "sublime" habla a las claras de lo vanidoso y repelente que eres. Ni con un palo, chaval.


----------



## valensalome (8 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Todos hemos escuchado esa música en la adolescencia, como todo hijo de vecino, pues es lo que nos vendía el sistema desde todos sus altavoces mediáticos. Pero con el tiempo y la formación intelectual e ideológica, uno cambia y se va dando de cuenta de muchas cosas.
> 
> Por lo visto, a la mayoría les debe de parecer normal todas esas atrocidades "atísticas" que describo en el hilo, así como el comportamiento y forma de entender la vida de los seguidores de todos esos estilos musicales que han convertido literalmente en subnormales a varias generacioes de jóvenes blancos. En una sociedad sana y normal la mayoría de esos personajes y rokeros rumbosos y chusmosos estarían encerrados en un psiquiátrico.
> 
> ...





Uritorco dijo:


> Todos hemos escuchado esa música en la adolescencia, como todo hijo de vecino, pues es lo que nos vendía el sistema desde todos sus altavoces mediáticos. Pero con el tiempo y la formación intelectual e ideológica, uno cambia y se va dando de cuenta de muchas cosas. Digamos que a estos foreros los "comprendo", a pesar de la vilis que puedan desparramar por aquí.
> 
> Por lo visto, a la mayoría les debe de parecer normal todas esas atrocidades "atísticas" que describo en el hilo, así como el comportamiento y forma de entender la vida de los seguidores de todos esos estilos musicales que han convertido literalmente en subnormales a varias generacioes de jóvenes blancos. En una sociedad sana y normal la mayoría de esos personajes y rokeros rumbosos y chusmosos estarían encerrados en un psiquiátrico.
> 
> La "kulturkampf" o batalla cultural hay que darla y llevarla a todos los niveles, y tocar temas por muy "polémicos" que a veces puedan ser.




Con esta canción dos chavales se volaron la cabeza, se te ha olvidado montarlo en tu retahíla moña de pastor anglicano, si la escuchas con atención o pones el disco al revés entenderás porqué .


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2021)

Esflinter dijo:


> se que das más, si asco o pena



Hombre, amigo, te echábamos de menos por aquí. ¿No me digas que tú también eres rockero?  Seguro que llevas greñotas, tatus y algunas arandelas y tornillos en la oreja y la nariz. Aunque no sé por que me da que eres de los de la otra acera... 
Tus mensajes siempre me inspiran.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2021)

valensalome dijo:


> retahíla moña de pastor anglicano



Nada mas lejos de la realidad, te lo aseguro. Lo que no voy a consentir es que el NS se ensucie y lo corrompan dichos especímenes. Aunque gracias por la info.


----------



## OSPF (8 Dic 2021)

Joder , yo he estado en varios shows de wasp y me he perdido esos detalles , debían de montarlos cuando yo me iba al cagadero
He dejado de leer en la siguiente linea
"marcarían el camino a seguir por las primeras bandas de black y death, como Metallica, Slayer y Megadeth"
No pierdo mi tiempo con ignorantes que escriben sobre temas que no conocen


----------



## Esflinter (8 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hombre, amigo, te echábamos de menos por aquí. ¿No me digas que tú también eres rockero?  Seguro que llevas greñotas, tatus y algunas arandelas y tornillos en la oreja y la nariz. Aunque no sé por que me da que eres de los de la otra acera...
> Tus mensajes siempre me inspiran.



Echabamos si, tu y tus amigos imaginarios.
Los nanzis trasnochados vais de cabeza al museo, en formol y con tarjeta identificativa


----------



## zapatitos (8 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Las siglas WASP, según explicó en cierta ocasión medio en broma medio en serio el líder de la formación, era el acrónimo de We Are Sexual Perverts (Somos pervertidos sexuales).




   


La subnormalada del día. WASP es el acrónimo de White. Anglo-Saxon and Protestan (Blanco, Anglosajón y Protestante) 

El cantante procedía de ese grupo social cerrado y bastante fundamentalista, por eso hacía ese tipo de espectáculos y no porque fuera satánico. Al contrario que en su vida privada es cristiano. Igual que lo que iba diciendo de su origen judío, para tocar los cojones.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Me sorprende como atacan tanto al opener en el hilo
> 
> Y no entiendo que la gente no pueda diferencia esa conexion emocional con el rock creada en la adolescencia con que los hechos que expone el opener son reales.
> 
> Se admite que a uno le han engañado y ya



A mí no me extraña, porque la gente no lleva bien que critiques las cosas que les gustan. Cuando empecé a criticar cine sionista lo primero que hice fue avisar de que era fácil que quien leyera una crítica de una película que le ha gustado saliera disgustado y hasta enfadado, y que tiene que tener en cuenta que hay películas buenas pero que precisamente por ser cinematográficamente buenas es por lo que las meten propaganda que es como cuela mejor la propaganda, y también por lo tanto, motiva más criticar esas películas para alertar de ello. En cambio, en el cine basura si no gusta no vas a poder inculcar propaganda ni tampoco vas a motivar a nadie a analizar la película de lo mala que es.

En este hilo se ha visto mucho idiota poniendo vídeos de sus canciones favoritas como si eso importara a alguien. Hay una gran variación en los gustos musicales.

En realidad, el pop, el rock y la música moderna no sustituye a la música clásica sino a la música popular tradicional: Jotas, sardanas, etc.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Dic 2021)

El reketon si que es para descerebrados y anormales. Escuchar a paquirrin o cualquier payaso de esos que salen con autotune es de ametrallable y tironucable.


----------



## valensalome (8 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> A mí no me extraña, porque la gente no lleva bien que critiques las cosas que les gustan. Cuando empecé a criticar cine sionista lo primero que hice fue avisar de que era fácil que quien leyera una crítica de una película que le ha gustado saliera disgustado y hasta enfadado, y que tiene que tener en cuenta que hay películas buenas pero que precisamente por ser cinematográficamente buenas es por lo que las meten propaganda que es como cuela mejor la propaganda, y también por lo tanto, motiva más criticar esas películas para alertar de ello. En cambio, en el cine basura si no gusta no vas a poder inculcar propaganda ni tampoco vas a motivar a nadie a analizar la película de lo mala que es.
> 
> En este hilo se ha visto mucho idiota poniendo vídeos de sus canciones favoritas como si eso importara a alguien. Hay una gran variación en los gustos musicales.
> 
> En realidad, el pop, el rock y la música moderna no sustituye a la música clásica sino a la música popular tradicional: Jotas, sardanas, etc.



A mi me importa, sean del estilo que sean, a los que nos gusta la música nos gusta que nos digan " mira esta canción como me ha gustado" Porque así he descubierto muchas canciones y grupos en mi vida, no me da miedo oir algo que por novedoso me pueda gustar, sino me gusta pues a otra cosa, si el hilo era filosófico trascendental de que el rock lo inventaron las élites para mandarnos mensajes insanos cerebrales, pues os dejó con vuestras divagaciones y que os la lameis a gusto .


----------



## valensalome (8 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> A mí no me extraña, porque la gente no lleva bien que critiques las cosas que les gustan. Cuando empecé a criticar cine sionista lo primero que hice fue avisar de que era fácil que quien leyera una crítica de una película que le ha gustado saliera disgustado y hasta enfadado, y que tiene que tener en cuenta que hay películas buenas pero que precisamente por ser cinematográficamente buenas es por lo que las meten propaganda que es como cuela mejor la propaganda, y también por lo tanto, motiva más criticar esas películas para alertar de ello. En cambio, en el cine basura si no gusta no vas a poder inculcar propaganda ni tampoco vas a motivar a nadie a analizar la película de lo mala que es.
> 
> En este hilo se ha visto mucho idiota poniendo vídeos de sus canciones favoritas como si eso importara a alguien. Hay una gran variación en los gustos musicales.
> 
> En realidad, el pop, el rock y la música moderna no sustituye a la música clásica sino a la música popular tradicional: Jotas, sardanas, etc.



No se si un vídeo musical le puede importar mucho a alguien pero nuestras diatribas pseudointelectuales menos aún


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2021)

valensalome dijo:


> A mi me importa, sean del estilo que sean, a los que nos gusta la música nos gusta que nos digan " mira esta canción como me ha gustado" Porque así he descubierto muchas canciones y grupos en mi vida, no me da miedo oir algo que por novedoso me pueda gustar, sino me gusta pues a otra cosa, si el hilo era filosófico trascendental de que el rock lo inventaron las élites para mandarnos mensajes insanos cerebrales, pues os dejó con vuestras divagaciones y que os la lameis a gusto .



Yo también he descubierto muchas canciones que me han gustado por recomendaciones aunque mayoritariamente el resultado ha sido decepcionante, pero el asunto del hilo es otro.


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2021)

valensalome dijo:


> No se si un vídeo musical le puede importar mucho a alguien pero nuestras diatribas pseudointelectuales menos aún



No te interesarán a ti. A otros nos interesa el porqué de las cosas.


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pero afirmar con esa mezcla de alegría e ignorancia que el Rock, y en particular el metal, (en toda su amplitud) es lo mismo, es, como mínimo, un troleo. No pienso "regalar" el Rock ni mucho menos el Metal a los negros



Había un negro, o mejor dicho mestizo, Rochford creo que se llamaba, que era rockero, y creo que tenía alguna canción buena. Decía que los negros le llamaban traidor y que traicionaba a los negros por hacer rock.


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2021)

Voy a poner una obra maestra del disco "90125" con un vídeo excelente hecho por un usuario que compenetra muy bien las imágenes que ha puesto con la música y la letra:


----------



## zapatitos (8 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Todos hemos escuchado esa música en la adolescencia, como todo hijo de vecino, pues es lo que nos vendía el sistema desde todos sus altavoces mediáticos. Pero con el tiempo y la formación intelectual e ideológica, uno cambia y se va dando de cuenta de muchas cosas. Digamos que a estos foreros los "comprendo", a pesar de la vilis que puedan desparramar por aquí.
> 
> Por lo visto, a la mayoría les debe de parecer normal todas esas atrocidades "atísticas" que describo en el hilo, así como el comportamiento y forma de entender la vida de los seguidores de todos esos estilos musicales que han convertido literalmente en subnormales a varias generacioes de jóvenes blancos. En una sociedad sana y normal la mayoría de esos personajes y rokeros rumbosos y chusmosos estarían encerrados en un psiquiátrico.
> 
> La "kulturkampf" o batalla cultural hay que darla y llevarla a todos los niveles, y tocar temas por muy "polémicos" que a veces puedan ser.




Lo que ha vuelto subnormal a la gente es la televisión y el colegio. Y el rock exceptuando la década de los 80 nunca ha tenido presencia en la televisión y en los colegios aún menos.

Saludos.


----------



## Erik morden (8 Dic 2021)

Despotricador dijo:


> Me apunto.



El chelo es brutal, es voz


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que ha vuelto subnormal a la gente es la televisión y el colegio. Y el rock exceptuando la década de los 80 nunca ha tenido presencia en la televisión y en los colegios aún menos.
> 
> Saludos.



El rock y el pop-rock se ha promocionado por los cuatro puntos cardinales. Las grandes empresas y multinacionales promueven y subvencionan todos los años festivales de rock, y sus cancioncitas son el perejil constante de la publicidad. No hablemos de las grandes multinacionales y compañías musicales que colocan sus productos y a sus estridentes rockeros glam multiplatino en todos y en cada uno de los centros comerciales de casi todo el planeta. Claro, en los colegios no.

¿No conoces la historia de la infame canción pionera del rock? Sin la publicidad comercial todo ese mundillo no hubiese salido jamás de la marginalidad.






Rock Around the Clock. La infame canción que cambió la historia de la música popular.


No es posible imaginar la historia de la música popular sin Rock Around the Clock. Este tema de dos minutos y ocho segundos grabado en 1954 por el conjunto Bill Haley & The Comets es el cimiento sobre el que a partir de entonces se construyó la monstruosidad de la llamada "era del rock" como...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2021)

OSPF dijo:


> Joder , yo he estado en varios shows de wasp y me he perdido esos detalles , debían de montarlos cuando yo me iba al cagadero
> He dejado de leer en la siguiente linea
> "marcarían el camino a seguir por las primeras bandas de black y death, como Metallica, Slayer y Megadeth"
> No pierdo mi tiempo con ignorantes que escriben sobre temas que no conocen



Claro, macho, todos esos detalles macabros están sacados de obras escritas de críticos musicales y de las mismas biografías de dichos grupos. Anda que no hay literatura extensísima sobre el tema. Pero hay que saber leer, claro.


----------



## Karamba (8 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No son prejuicios. Son postjuicios.
> He tenido esta discusión miles de veces con bacaletas, flipaos de la electrónica y demás.
> 
> La música electrónica (yo la llamo bacalao, aunque algunos se ofendan, y me da igual las 1001 nuevas etiquetas que os inventéis, al final es todo lo mismo) es aburrida porque quienes la hacen no tienen sentido musical.
> ...



Mis dieses.
En imágenes.... lo que Usted escribe en palabras.


Y aquí una serie de arpegios, para que al OP le vaya sonando la palabra:
Yngwie Johann Malmsteen's _Arpeggios From Hell_ [Guitar cover by Tina S.]


----------



## zapatitos (8 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El rock y el pop-rock se ha promocionado por los cuatro puntos cardinales. Las grandes empresas y multinacionales promueven y subvencionan todos los años festivales de rock, y sus cancioncitas son el perejil constante de la publicidad. No hablemos de las grandes multinacionales y compañías musicales que colocan sus productos y a sus estridentes rockeros glam multiplatino en todos y en cada uno de los centros comerciales de casi todo el planeta. Claro, en los colegios no.
> 
> ¿No conoces la historia de la infame canción pionera del rock? Sin la publicidad comercial todo ese mundillo no hubiese salido jamás de la marginalidad.
> 
> ...





La música clásica, música sacra y similares está subvencionada por el Estado, sino de que cojones iban a vivir todos esos que la tocan. La banda de música de mi zona por ejemplo pues subvencionada por el ayuntamiento y con publicidad pagada por todas partes para que la gente vaya. Y si los jóvenes no van es porque no les da la gana y les parece un rollo, no porque haya una conspiración satanista en contra de la banda municipal de mi comarca.

Que me digas que hay más calidad artística en una sola nota de Bach que en todos los discos de reggaetton editados hasta ahora y por editar pues si es cierto. También hay más calidad artística en un párrafo de Anton Chejov que en todos los marcas furgoleros y revistas para marujas editadas hasta ahora pero la gente lee el Marca todos los días y al Chejov que le den por culo. Así es la puta vida que es como es y no como te gustaría a ti que fuera.

Lo tuyo es la pataleta del mal perdedor.

Saludos.


----------



## Karamba (8 Dic 2021)

Y esta para los "no-tarugos" y "no-descerebrados", con cariño.

Yngwie Johann Malmsteen - _Icarus' Dream Suite Op. 4_ [Japanese Philharmonic Orchestra]


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> La música clásica, música sacra y similares está subvencionada por el Estado, sino de que cojones iban a vivir todos esos que la tocan. La banda de música de mi zona por ejemplo pues subvencionada por el ayuntamiento y con publicidad pagada por todas partes para que la gente vaya. Y si los jóvenes no van es porque no les da la gana y les parece un rollo, no porque haya una conspiración satanista en contra de la banda municipal de mi comarca.
> 
> Que me digas que hay más calidad artística en una sola nota de Bach que en todos los discos de reggaetton editados hasta ahora y por editar pues si es cierto. También hay más calidad artística en un párrafo de Anton Chejov que en todos los marcas furgoleros y revistas para marujas editadas hasta ahora pero la gente lee el Marca todos los días y al Chejov que le den por culo. Así es la puta vida que es como es y no como te gustaría a ti que fuera.
> 
> ...



Quienes se presentan como rebeldes, antisistema, alternativos y contestatarios son los aficionados al rock, una música que siempre ha gravidado en torno a todos los movimientos izquierdistas. El rock no conoce fronteras, nos han dicho siempre. Eso es lo que quiero poner de relieve y encima de la mesa. Pero además, la diferencia fundamental con la música clásica, es la degeneración y corrupción que va implícita a ese tipo de música, donde la droga, el alcohol, las ambiguedades sexuales, el fetichismo, la violencia y otras conductas antisociales están presentes desde su mismo nacimiento. Por lo que ya tenemos dos hechos que denunciar, que esa música está promocionada y monopolizada por el mercado, y que su función no es otra que alimentar la maquinaria de la "revolución permanente" orquestada desde las instancias del poder con una función además claramente corruptora.


----------



## Karamba (9 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Quienes se presentan como rebeldes, antisistema, alternativos y contestatarios son los aficionados al rock, una música que siempre ha gravidado en torno a todos los movimientos izquierdistas. El rock no conoce fronteras, nos han dicho siempre. Eso es lo que quiero poner de relieve y encima de la mesa. Pero además, la diferencia fundamental con la música clásica, es la degeneración y corrupción que va implícita a ese tipo de música, donde la droga, el alcohol, las ambiguedades sexuales, el fetichismo, la violencia y otras conductas antisociales están presentes desde su mismo nacimiento. Por lo que ya tenemos dos hechos que denunciar, que esa música está promocionada y monopolizada por el mercado, y que su función no es otra que alimentar la maquinaria de la "revolución permanente" orquestada desde las instancias del poder con una función además claramente corruptora.



¿Pero Ustec ha abierto el jilo pa' hacer un discurso político o para desenmascarar la mierda de música que son el Rock y el Heavy y sus aficionados?

Ludwig van Beethoven's _Moonlight Sonata_ (3rd Movement) [Guitar cover by Tina S.]


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2021)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Pero Ustec ha abierto el jilo pa' hacer un discurso político o para desenmascarar la mierda de música que son el Rock y el Heavy y sus aficionados?



Ha abierto el hilo porque se le ha acabado el Monster y hasta mañana a las 10 no le abren el supermercado


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Dic 2021)

La guitarra eléctrica es un instrumento malsonante.
Hay gente con oído de seda y gente con oído de esparto. De hecho la audiencia metalera procede de las telas ásperas y los balidos de las cabras.
Es música llegada de los oídos anglosajones de los obreros industriales y los soldados en las guerras. Por eso le gusta especialmente a estos dos tipos u oficios. Ambos -no es casualidad- sordos.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Dic 2021)

Es ruido con la calidad y el volumen precisos para olvidar que tu vida transcurre en un taller mecánico, esencialmente, y empeora el que nuestros antepasados murmuraran jotas todo el día.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Dic 2021)

El hecho de que la moronegrada no esté enganchada a esta música es un punto a favor de la moronegrada.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Dic 2021)

Por otra parte, el esparto puede ser fino y complejo, y la sordera merece humana comprensión.
Algo que veo mucho con la cosa para todos que es el mundo es que los finos son pocos y los bastos son muchos. ¿Qué se le va a hacer?
La música, en general, es demasiado ruidosa.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No son prejuicios. Son postjuicios.
> He tenido esta discusión miles de veces con bacaletas, flipaos de la electrónica y demás.
> 
> La música electrónica (yo la llamo bacalao, aunque algunos se ofendan, y me da igual las 1001 nuevas etiquetas que os inventéis, al final es todo lo mismo) es aburrida porque quienes la hacen no tienen sentido musical.
> ...



Que me parece muy bien lo que has escrito, pero eres igual que los que dicen que el rock y el metal son cuatro melenudos pegando gritos con una guitarra.

Son pre-juicios y post-juicios. Y lo peor es que te quejas de aquello que tú mismo haces. Si la llamas música bacala tienes mínimo 30 y pico como yo, y a estas edades uno ya no es un adolescente para ir soltando memeces. Llamar bacala a toda la música electrónica es como meter en el mismo saco a AC/DC y a Gojira.

Por suerte tengo la mente bastante abierta en cuanto a música, desde death metal hasta AOR pasando por el trance o el hardstyle. Si hay algo que no tolero son los rojos y la gente que habla como el OP, que es de la misma manera que hablas tú en este tema, por desgracia.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Dic 2021)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> La guitarra eléctrica es un instrumento malsonante.
> Hay gente con oído de seda y gente con oído de esparto. De hecho la audiencia metalera procede de las telas ásperas y los balidos de las cabras.
> Es música llegada de los oídos anglosajones de los obreros industriales y los soldados en las guerras. Por eso le gusta especialmente a estos dos tipos u oficios. Ambos -no es casualidad- sordos.



Se te ve entendido en el tema. ¿Tú no serás Kiko Rivera?


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Todos hemos escuchado esa música en la adolescencia, como todo hijo de vecino, pues es lo que nos vendía el sistema desde todos sus altavoces mediáticos. Pero con el tiempo y la formación intelectual e ideológica, uno cambia y se va dando de cuenta de muchas cosas. Digamos que a estos foreros los "comprendo", a pesar de la vilis que puedan desparramar por aquí.
> 
> Por lo visto, a la mayoría les debe de parecer normal todas esas atrocidades "atísticas" que describo en el hilo, así como el comportamiento y forma de entender la vida de los seguidores de todos esos estilos musicales que han convertido literalmente en subnormales a varias generacioes de jóvenes blancos. En una sociedad sana y normal la mayoría de esos personajes y rokeros rumbosos y chusmosos estarían encerrados en un psiquiátrico.
> 
> La "kulturkampf" o batalla cultural hay que darla y llevarla a todos los niveles, y tocar temas por muy "polémicos" que a veces puedan ser.



No, pedazo de bobo, en mi adolescencia (12-17 años) eran los de Operación Triunfo a todas horas, los Backstreet Boys, Jennifer López, Britney Spears, Ricky Martin, Alejandro Sanz, Shakira...
Y aunque alguna paja caía en algún videoclip de la Spears, de la Jennifer o la Minogue... no me gustaban más que lo que empecé a escuchar por esa época: Vhäldemar, Tierra Santa o Mago de Oz entre otros.

Si eres un bobo rojo de mierda, amante del NWO y la moneda FIAT a intereses negativos te vas directito a ignorados, porque para leer a subnormales me voy a mediavida.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2021)

En 1998 se editó en Inglaterra un trabajo de cerca de un centenar de páginas denunciando la infiltración del rock industrial, el black metal y especialmente el satanismo en las organizaciones nacionalsocialistas (aunque en el texto utilizan el término "nacionalista"). Se lo digo para que este usted bien informado. En Amazon queda algún ejemplar perdido por ahí.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Dic 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Se te ve entendido en el tema. ¿Tú no serás Kiko Rivera?



No sé quién es Kiko Rivera
Pero sí que soy más entendido en mi oído
que en tu sordera.
Música para _marines_ ojiazulados.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Dic 2021)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Gente que se pone letras K en el nombre por mera chabacanería, otros que vivís cada día en calidad de seguidores de segunda categoría de una gente que os ignora por completo. Música para _marines_.



Iba a decir que te calles ya, pero mejor te envío a ignorados, sudaca de mierda.


----------



## Fermoselle (9 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* (1). Objetivo más que cumplido.
> 
> Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:
> 
> ...



Llegò el magufo evangelico con sus chorradas ..................


----------



## Camilo José Cela (9 Dic 2021)

Uritonto es un pobre ignorante que quiere ir de culto y luego en comentarios suyos ves faltas de ortografía de parvulitos. El tipo debe tener un IQ de africano, tiene una cultura general bajísima, hay comentarios suyos creyendo que la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa fue en Navarra, y cosas así. Cuando quiere dar impresión de cultura el muy infantilón postea portadas de libros que no ha leido. Luego se inventa la mitad de las cosas que escribe. Es tan tonto que debe de ser vegetariano por imitar a HItler.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Que me parece muy bien lo que has escrito, pero eres igual que los que dicen que el rock y el metal son cuatro melenudos pegando gritos con una guitarra.
> 
> Son pre-juicios y post-juicios. Y lo peor es que te quejas de aquello que tú mismo haces. Si la llamas música bacala tienes mínimo 30 y pico como yo, y a estas edades uno ya no es un adolescente para ir soltando memeces. Llamar bacala a toda la música electrónica es como meter en el mismo saco a AC/DC y a Gojira.
> 
> Por suerte tengo la mente bastante abierta en cuanto a música, desde death metal hasta AOR pasando por el trance o el hardstyle. Si hay algo que no tolero son los rojos y la gente que habla como el OP, que es de la misma manera que hablas tú en este tema, por desgracia.



Chorradas. Es el truco más fácil del mundo.
A todo aquel que no se sepa las 100.0000 etiquetas y subetiquetas sin sentido que nos inventamos los bacalas, lo llamaré tonto ignorante.

Pero no cuela. La música programada, es decir, la música de GRAMOLA no tiene la riqueza de matices que tiene la música tocada y concebida por humanos. Y se te ha explicado por qué.... pero eso es un JUICIO TROLL FACHA NAZI.
No se juzga, no se juzga.


Pues mira sí, se juzga. Y se juzga que la música BACALA es, musicalmente hablando una BACALAMIERDA.

Lo siento, sí EXISTE la música de baja calidad. Es la que escuchas tú. Tus etiquetas no la convierten en buena música.


----------



## Raedero (9 Dic 2021)

*«Son enemigos»: Gene Simmons habla sobre los anti-vacunas*


*«No quiero contagiarme con tu enfermedad»*

«No tienes el derecho a cruzar una luz en calle roja; de hecho, el gobierno tiene la obligación de detenerte. Tienes que ponerte un cinturón de seguridad. Si redicen que no puedes fumar en un edificio, no puedes hacerlo. Y eso no es porque quieran quitarte los derechos; es porque el resto de nosotros odia esas actitudes. No queremos oler tu humo. No quiero contagiarme con tu enfermedad. No quiero arriesgar mi vida sólo porque tu quieres cruzar la calle en rojo», agregó Gene.

«Toda esta idea; esta ridícula y perversa idea de que puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana y que el resto del mundo tiene que aceptarte, es realmente terrible», añadió el legendario roquero. 

«*Debemos identificar a estas personas y exponerlas, para saber quienes son. Conoce bien a tus amigos, y juzgadlos por cuanto se preocupan por ti. Eso incluye al COVID. Si andas por ahí sin vacunarte, eres un enemigo»*, concluyó Simmons.


----------



## Lammero (9 Dic 2021)

Raedero dijo:


> *«Son enemigos»: Gene Simmons habla sobre los anti-vacunas*
> 
> 
> *«No quiero contagiarme con tu enfermedad»*
> ...




Eramos pocos y esputó la abuela.
Este hilo promete.


----------



## Lammero (9 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Quienes se presentan como rebeldes, antisistema, alternativos y contestatarios son los aficionados al rock, una música que siempre ha gravidado en torno a todos los movimientos izquierdistas. El rock no conoce fronteras, nos han dicho siempre. Eso es lo que quiero poner de relieve y encima de la mesa. Pero además, la diferencia fundamental con la música clásica, es la degeneración y corrupción que va implícita a ese tipo de música, donde la droga, el alcohol, las ambiguedades sexuales, el fetichismo, la violencia y otras conductas antisociales están presentes desde su mismo nacimiento. Por lo que ya tenemos dos hechos que denunciar, que esa música está promocionada y monopolizada por el mercado, y que su función no es otra que alimentar la maquinaria de la "revolución permanente" orquestada desde las instancias del poder con una función además claramente corruptora.




Ya, ya... si ha quedado muy claro.

Lo que pasa es que todas esas cosas van en el "pack completo" porque alguien lo ha decidido así. Hay que controlar las variables.

No lo llaman "la invasión británica" porque sí.









The Hotel Cecil, jazz, the yanks, and a whole lot of mind control


Understanding the Tavistock Institute, its use of sex drugs, jazz and rock n roll, to change the soul of nations to dance the corporate tune



thebridgelifeinthemix.info


----------



## JulaiRastrez (9 Dic 2021)

Gene Simmons, 72 años.
¿Qué hay de lo mío?


----------



## JulaiRastrez (9 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que poner a Trump, Putin y Kim Yong Un a jugar un 3x3 con Bin Laden y Danny Devito a ritmo de jebi drimziteresco es algo mu grande.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Dic 2021)

el heavy metal sin duda fue un proyecto de la elite,
pero fracasó.

por eso siguieron con el rap y el reguetton que si es musica niggah.

yo te apoyo @Uritorco

pero tienes que entender. que el heavy metal hace mucho que evoluciono. ( nos apoderamos nosotros del el )
a la elite ya no le interesa.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (9 Dic 2021)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Para mestizar a blancos con negros? pero si en el hard rock y en el metal es donde menos negros se ven.
> El rock es el estilo musical menos NWO que existe, los instrumentos son analógicos y sus amplis van a válvulas todavía.
> ....





RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es música casi exclusiva de blancos y eso me gusta. A bien pocos negros verás en estos lodos.





Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Cuánta moronegrada ve en el heavy metal?



No mucha, pero…yo creo que es el clásico “nada más la puntita”
Nos estaban preparando, primero te crean un ídolo, luego el ídolo te dice qué pensar.

Balas blancas (para la oveja negra)



Atacó el hombre blanco


Esta es delirante. He verificado la autoría porque no me podía creer que el sherpa y señora fueran autores de tamaña grosería. El autor es el moñas de Armando De Castro, como no podía ser de otra manera:


Spoiler



Hubo en la historia una raza
famosa en la humanidad
por su ambición desmedida
y su ansia de dominar
ella fue cruel, venció y esclavizó
Logró ser dueña del mundo
con fuego sangre y traición
creó fronteras sin leyes
lo hizo en nombre de Dios
Por la tierra y el mar
atacó el hombre blanco
Por la tierra y el mar
atacó el hombre blanco
Compró a reyes corruptos
con oro, seda y alcohol
que fueron sus marionetas
para seguir la función
Por la tierra y el mar
atacó el hombre blanco
Mas de mil tribus y pueblos
bajo su bota aplastó
les llamaba infieles
brutal fue su represión
ella fue cruel, venció y esclavizó
Usaban siempre la excusa
de propagar la verdad
maldita farsa de muerte
que escondió la realidad
Por la tierra y el mar
atacó el hombre blanco
Por la tierra y el mar
atacó el hombre blanco
Hoy continúa la historia
de explotación sin control
a cambio de oro negro
les venden su destrucción
Por la tierra y el mar
atacó el hombre blanco
Por la tierra y el mar
atacó el hombre blanco
Por la tierra y el mar
atacó el hombre blanco.

Racismo es desigualdad


Run to the hills





Indians

Esta le pedí a la profa de inglés que me la tradujera de aquellas, cuando salió en el 87 o por ahí.






burbucoches dijo:


> tb ai mucho maricon



La verdad es que sí. No sé si interpretarlo como que te envenenan el caramelo, o simplemente que hay mucha marica mala intentando hacerse el duro.

A mí lo de halford me mató.


----------



## Tronald Drump (9 Dic 2021)

Hombre, eso de que solo es de blancos...estos muy NWO no parecen (chinos y nacionalistas a saco...que Occidente esté gilipollas es otro tema).


----------



## Tronald Drump (9 Dic 2021)

Y los japos estos son muy NWO si...


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Dic 2021)

Si no estás de acuerdo en que su estridencia es buena música, se ponen como locos. Cuanto más la escucho, la antigua como la nueva, más me suena a ruido de evasión y vaciado mental para plebeyos embrutecidos que creen que son marines yankis.


----------



## Farmafia (9 Dic 2021)

Que si las élites, que si las élites... Las élites están detrás de absolutamente todo. Qué le vamos a hacer. Pues quedarnos con lo bueno, darle la vuelta, hacer lo que te salga la polla, vivir tu vida. O plastificarte.

Atacar al hard rock es de mermados. Así, en general.

¿Lo desarrollo un poco más? Vale, pero tampoco mucho, porque no lo hay: memos, ignorantes, cagaos, snobs, horteras, aburridos, *tragacionistas*, tocacojones y, sobre todo, *ENVIDIOSOS*.

Planos. Como la música clásica, que es un coñazo infumable.


----------



## ElMayoL (9 Dic 2021)

Te has metido con la música de los boomers en un país de boomers


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Te has metido con la música de los boomers en un país de boomers



¿Tú qué idioma hablas? ¿No tienes palabras para definir a los españoles que no sean las que otros han inventado para ellos?


----------



## Gurb (9 Dic 2021)

Sí, el rock es una adaptación o evolución del _blues_ de los negros norteamericanos desde que empezó a venderse a un público mayoritariamente blanco.

¿Y los del RAC (Rock Against Communism) también son basura?






Rock Against Communism - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





División 250, Estirpe Imperial , Iberian Woves y todo eso.

Ponles a Wagner a la gran mayoría de los neonazis actuales y se aburren.


----------



## ElMayoL (9 Dic 2021)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> ¿Tú qué idioma hablas? ¿No tienes palabras para definir a los españoles que no sean las que otros han inventado para ellos?



Si. Manginas pagafantas y borregos.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Dic 2021)

Internet tambien fue inventado por las elites.
JAQUE MATE.

y esta haciendo gran daño a la sociedad por cierto.


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Ahí reside el problema, que no hay nada que se parezca más a la música clásica europea que el power metal o el death metal melódico.
> 
> No es mi problema si la gente se quedo en black sabbath, obus, acdc, boikot, Reincidentes y otras simplezas.



La influencia de la llamada música clásica en el rock y sus diferentes géneros es sencillamente enorme. En muchos aspectos.
Adorno tenía toda la razón respecto a la estandarización; en las obras de la llamada música clásica todo está muy calculado, no sobra nada, y si se intenta estandarizar, la obra en su conjunto se resiente. En otros géneros, esa clase de armonías tienen una función casi decorativa, embellecedora; la estructura principal puede funcionar de forma independiente, y de hecho lo hace. Es como las melodías de músicos de rock como por ejemplo McCartney (podría ser cualquier otro gran compositor del rock), que funcionan por si solas.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Dic 2021)

Esto se considera rock tambien ?

Original.


----------



## Farmafia (9 Dic 2021)

La música clásica es la única válida, todo lo demás es basura. Porque:

-Precísanse 400 violines y 600 trompetas para expresar que se está molto alegre.

-Rigor mortis academicista. Aquí sólo puede darse un paso si hay 1000.000 controles de calidad y PCRs.

-Y no, no fue creada por las élites.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Dic 2021)

Farmafia dijo:


> La música clásica es la única válida, todo lo demás es basura. Porque:
> 
> -Precísanse 400 violines y 600 trompetas para expresar que se está molto alegre.
> 
> ...



vale pero ya no se hace musica clasica. ese es el problema.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Quienes se presentan como rebeldes, antisistema, alternativos y contestatarios son los aficionados al rock, una música que siempre ha gravidado en torno a todos los movimientos izquierdistas. El rock no conoce fronteras, nos han dicho siempre. Eso es lo que quiero poner de relieve y encima de la mesa. Pero además, la diferencia fundamental con la música clásica, es la degeneración y corrupción que va implícita a ese tipo de música, donde la droga, el alcohol, las ambiguedades sexuales, el fetichismo, la violencia y otras conductas antisociales están presentes desde su mismo nacimiento. Por lo que ya tenemos dos hechos que denunciar, que esa música está promocionada y monopolizada por el mercado, y que su función no es otra que alimentar la maquinaria de la "revolución permanente" orquestada desde las instancias del poder con una función además claramente corruptora.



Más moral que el Alcoyano.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Chorradas. Es el truco más fácil del mundo.
> A todo aquel que no se sepa las 100.0000 etiquetas y subetiquetas sin sentido que nos inventamos los bacalas, lo llamaré tonto ignorante.
> 
> Pero no cuela. La música programada, es decir, la música de GRAMOLA no tiene la riqueza de matices que tiene la música tocada y concebida por humanos. Y se te ha explicado por qué.... pero eso es un JUICIO TROLL FACHA NAZI.
> ...



No, la música de baja calidad es el trap o como se llame, que por no tener, algunas apenas tienen melodía.

Me hace gracia porque yo escucho metal la mayor parte del tiempo, pero eso no me impide abrirme a otros estilos.

Y sí, puedo entender que no te guste y te resulte artificial, pero no por ello la convierte en basura. Sobre todo cuando eres incapaz de distinguir estilos y lo llamas todo "bakala".

Si abrieras los oídos sabrías que hay estilos mucho peores, donde la melodía es casi inexistente. Y parece que la música mainstream contemporánea va cada vez más por esos derroteros.

Pero me sigue haciendo mucha gracia que digas que existe la música de baja calidad (que existe y precisamente el trance no lo es) y es la que escucho yo. Cuando yo escucho principalmente power y death melódico.


----------



## Farmafia (9 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> vale pero ya no se hace musica clasica. ese es el problema.



Claro, murió. De asfixia. Está muerta, normalizada, vacunada, plastificada. Seca. Es un puto muerto.

La música ha de ser energía, estar viva.


----------



## Popuespe (9 Dic 2021)

sangean dijo:


> Mas explicito y salvaje que esto, poco hay.
> 
> Deberia estar prohibida esta basura:



Pues dentro de su estilo es un grupo para niños.


----------



## Gothaus (9 Dic 2021)

Este hilo está tan equivocado a tantos niveles que no hay por dónde cogerlo.

Por una parte, dicen que el rock y el metal es para descerebrados. En esos géneros hay de todo, como en botica. Y yo me he encontrado tanto a cazurros como a genios. Y teniendo en cuenta que muchas composiciones tienen una complejidad que nada tiene que envidiar a la música sinfónica o "culta", no hay por dónde agarrarlo. Que complejo tampoco quiere decir bueno, sino complicado. En estos géneros hay música buena y música mala. Como en la sinfónica: hay obras maestras y auténticos tostones infumables, y porque una orquesta esté compuesta por gente formada y que ha practicado mucho, eso no convierte a la pieza automáticamente en una obra de arte que merece la pena conservar.

Por otra parte, dicen que es una música de negros y no europea porque procede del blues. Niego la mayor. El jazz y el blues tienen influencias europeas y surgieron precisamente en una zona donde se juntaba la música de los criollos franceses con la española y con el western, utilizando instrumentos de origen europeo. Y aunque fuera de origen negro, y qué. La guitarra tiene su origen en la cítara, un instrumento que surgió en Asia, y no por ello la guitarra deja de ser muy española. El cultivo del trigo surgió también en Asia y sin pan no sabemos comer. La patata es de América y no hay nada más español que la tortilla de patatas. La cuestión no es quién se inventó qué, sino lo que puedes hacer tú con esa herramienta nueva, con tu idiosincrasia y cultura sin traicionar lo que eres.

Ahora, ¿quieren hablar de música degenerada? Empiecen por el reguetón, la bachata, la bakalao y el pop comercial. Ahí sí que tienen que trillar, antes siquiera de tocar el rock y el metal.

Ninguna cultura es impermeable a las influencias, innovaciones e ideas externas y ello no quiere decir renunciar a sí misma, sino evolucionar a algo mejor. Si nos ponemos puristas y ridículos, cualquier cosa que vino después de los romanos es una desviación degenerada del espíritu y la cultura ibérica y celta. Y no pasa nada por admirar a un artista de otra raza o cultura; lo importante es que tú no renuncies a lo tuyo por eso. Yo admiro a los samuráis y eso no quiere decir que me quiera convertir en japonés ni mezclarme con ellos ni renunciar a mi españolidad. No soy un Kira sensei de la vida. También puedo admirar a un guitarrista de blues negro y eso no me convierte en un follanegros.

Se dice que los judíos están detrás de las grandes discográficas. Y de los bancos y de Hollywood y de los medios de comunicación principales y del porno. Eso no necesariamente quiere decir que lo que proceda de ahí sea, directamente, un producto judío o degenerado. Pues depende. Y no creo yo que las cien mil bandas que hay bajo contrato, de diverso color y pelaje, estén por llevar a cabo una determinada agenda judía.

Por otra parte, me hace gracia que se obvie y se pase por alto por parte de los odiadores del rock y del metal, muchos de ellos crisianos, que el cristianismo es también un invento judío y que se adora a un Padre judío, a un Hijo judío y a un Espíritu Santo judío y que en las iglesias españolas se venera a una señora judía. Está romanizado y europeizado, pero no deja de ser una religión judía. O una herejía del judaísmo, más bien. ¿Convierte esto en judíos a los cristianos? No. El cristianismo es un invento judío, pero se ha convertido en una religión europea porque se ha tenido que adaptar a Europa y ha perdido gran parte del componente judío por todo el componente sincretista que tiene, que ya tenía el judaísmo. Especialmente el catolicismo, que es 90% pagano y 10% judío. Lo ideal sería librarse de ese 10%, pero esto es tema para otra conversación. Al contrario que el protestantismo, que es 100% judío, ya que se basa en un libro 100% judío y que ha sido perjudicial y letal para Europa, especialmente la alianza maldita sionista que se ha dado entre protestantes y judíos norteamericanos, que creen que con la recuperación del reino de Israel vendrá el Mesías.

Y que la música sinfónica o culta, mal llamada clásica, también ha cambiado mucho y ha evolucionado hasta no parecerse a lo que era en su origen, ya que se han inventado nuevas técnicas y estilos y han aparecido nuevos instrumentos y muchos han cambiado y evolucionado. No tiene nada que ver, excepto en ciertas estructuras o cierto fondo, lo que se componía y podías escuchar en el siglo X con lo que se hace en los siglos XVIII o XXI. Y que la música culta hace obviar otras músicas europeas que son igualmente válidas y expresión del genio popular, como las jotas, las asturianadas, las polcas o las mazurcas.

Y otra cosa, con el flamenco pasa lo mismo. Mucha gente asocia al flamenco con los gitanos, y no. ¿En dónde han visto ustedes que se toque y se baile flamenco en otras partes de Europa? Pues ya está. Otra cosa es que los gitanos de España lo hayan adoptado con los brazos abiertos y le hayan dado su toque e influencia, pero eso no lo convierte en un arte gitano. La guitarra es española, las sevillanas son españolas. Coño, qué casualidad que la guitarra flamenca se parezca tanto a la española y el bailoteo flamenco a las sevillanas.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Dic 2021)

Gothaus dijo:


> Este hilo está tan equivocado a tantos niveles que no hay por dónde cogerlo.
> 
> Por una parte, dicen que el rock y el metal es para descerebrados. En esos géneros hay de todo, como en botica. Y yo me he encontrado tanto a cazurros como a genios. Y teniendo en cuenta que muchas composiciones tienen una complejidad que nada tiene que envidiar a la música sinfónica o "culta", no hay por dónde agarrarlo. Que complejo tampoco quiere decir bueno, sino complicado. En estos géneros hay música buena y música mala. Como en la sinfónica: hay obras maestras y auténticos tostones infumables, y porque una orquesta esté compuesta por gente formada y que ha practicado mucho, eso no convierte a la pieza automáticamente en una obra de arte que merece la pena conservar.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que no entiendo es toda la violencia que tiene esta gente dentro. Ni el flamenco, ni el reguetón, ni nada tradicional, ni las marchas militares. Agresividad hasta el ridículo.


----------



## Gothaus (9 Dic 2021)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es toda la violencia que tiene esta gente dentro. Ni el flamenco, ni el reguetón, ni nada tradicional, ni las marchas militares. Agresividad hasta el ridículo.



A mí me gusta la música agresiva. ¿Y? Eso no me convierte en un sujeto agresivo ni inferior al que le gusta la música suave y melódica. Que también me gusta. Por eso me gusta más Beethoven que Mozart o el heavy que el pop. Cada cual es como es.

Tom Araya cantaba en Slayer, rollos satánicos y nazis y reconoce que es cristiano. Y católico. No tienen nada que ver la velocidad con el tocino.

A mí me gusta combatir en un tatami y al fanegas del Prada leerse un diccionario de arriba a abajo. Eso no nos convierte en más o menos españoles al uno o al otro o no nos hace más o menos dignos.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Dic 2021)

Gothaus dijo:


> A mí me gusta la música agresiva. ¿Y? Eso no me convierte en un sujeto agresivo ni inferior al que le gusta la música suave y melódica. Que también me gusta. Por eso me gusta más Beethoven que Mozart o el heavy que el pop. Cada cual es como es.
> 
> Tom Araya cantaba en Slayer, rollos satánicos y nazis y reconoce que es cristiano. Y católico. No tienen nada que ver la velocidad con el tocino.
> 
> A mí me gusta combatir en un tatami y al fanegas del Prada leerse un diccionario de arriba a abajo. Eso no nos convierte en más o menos españoles al uno o al otro o no nos hace más o menos dignos.



Lo sé y estoy de acuerdo.
Sólo digo que no lo entiendo. 
Con la estridencia de los instrumentos, lo mismo. Si no puedes con la guitarra eléctrica, o con el clavicémbalo, da igual lo que toquen.
Las personas somos distintas, de eso no hay duda.


----------



## sangean (9 Dic 2021)

Gracias por esa respuesta.

Si, es muy coherente tu exposicion.

Me cuesta ver satanismo del de verdad. Y quizas entre el publico si que haya algun pirado satanista convencido.

Y con respecto al metal cristiano, totalmente de acuerdo. Es como un quiero, pero no debo... que no es lo mismo que un no puedo, porque poder, pueden de sobra.

En general a musica cristiana mueve bastante mas dinero que la ''pagana''. La comperencia es realmente encarnizada. Inimaginable para alguien que no conozca el negocio musical. Y en cuanto a sentimentalismo, esta muy por encima de cualquier balada triste d exito.

Cuando empiezan con pentecostalismos y espiritismo en los conciertos, no hay quien supere a ese publico tan entregado. Las grupis de los Beatles o los Backstreet boys no les llegan ni a la suela de los zapatos a los pentecostales cristianos. Imaginate si encima es metal cristiano. Kundalini en estado puro. Y pasta, mucha pasta.


----------



## Gothaus (9 Dic 2021)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Lo sé y estoy de acuerdo.
> Sólo digo que no lo entiendo.
> Con la estridencia de los instrumentos, lo mismo. Si no puedes con la guitarra eléctrica, o con el clavicémbalo, da igual lo que toquen.
> Las personas somos distintas, de eso no hay duda.



Pues fíjese que a mí me puede gustar algo como Hammered Smashed Face, de Cannibal Corpse y Ah! mes amis, quel jour de fête! versión Pavarotti, de La Fille du régiment; eso sí, curiosamente no puedo soportar a Juan Diego Flórez en la misma aria.


----------



## sangean (9 Dic 2021)

Popuespe dijo:


> Pues dentro de su estilo es un grupo para niños.



Quizas sean suaves. Pero es esa elegancia y suavidad la que los hace mas duros y agresivos... y peligrosos, conceptualmente hablando.

Esa es mi impresion. Los veo mas oscuros y peligrosos que al grotesco de Osborne arrancandole la cabeza a una paloma de un mordisco.


----------



## Popuespe (9 Dic 2021)

sangean dijo:


> Quizas sean suaves. Pero es esa elegancia y suavidad la que los hace mas duros y agresivos... y peligrosos, conceptualmente hablando.
> 
> Esa es mi impresion. Los veo mas oscuros y peligrosos que al grotesco de Osborne arrancandole la cabeza a una paloma de un mordisco.



Claro es que Ozzy Osbourne es una absoluta caricatura. Para grupo peligroso que cree en lo que dice, me quedo con los finlandeses Nazareno Empalado.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Dic 2021)

A mí no me miren, yo siempre le echo 20.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Dic 2021)

Popuespe dijo:


> Claro es que Ozzy Osbourne es una absoluta caricatura. Para grupo peligroso que cree en lo que dice, me quedo con los finlandeses Nazareno Empalado.



Una banda que suena bastante pesada, aunque no pegan voces de la hostia, es Scars of Life. Son portugueses y sacaron un gran disco en 2005. Hombre, también es cierto que en esa época cantaban todos con voces similares (como Bullet for my Valentine).


----------



## Furymundo (9 Dic 2021)

yo veo heavy metal por todas partes

misma estructura mismo todo.


----------



## McNulty (9 Dic 2021)

Pues me parece exagerado. No se donde ven el desarrollo musical en tales engendros.

Y no, no son los que mueven el cotarro realmente. Los que lo mueven son grupos de power metal, epic, grupos que son más escuchables y vendibles al público general y aficionado. La prueba es este hilo, todo peter pone temas de grupos así.

Yo me acuerdo de ir a un concierto de Opeth y estábamos cuatro gatos. Y Opeth en su época arrasaban y arrasan por todo el mundo, al menos éstos se hacían algo escuchables y digeribles, pero grupos rollo messhuggah y demás son intragables para el público. Los festivales engañan mucho, y cuando ves a grupos de estos con mucho público es porque la gente que hay allí no tiene nada mejor que hacer. La verdadera barra de medir la obtienes cuando vas a un concierto normal.

Los que se dedican al black o al death suelen ser frikazos sociópatas con nulo sentido de la estética y de la música, por mucho que vayan de sabios y de malotes en su entorno metalero. El reggaeton o el rap me merecen mucho más respeto que un track de death metal la verdad, al menos tienen un sentido y cierta armonía. Lo otro es simplemente ruido por mucho que digan que hay guitarras y bajos brutales.


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No, la música de baja calidad es el trap o como se llame, que por no tener, algunas apenas tienen melodía.
> 
> Me hace gracia porque yo escucho metal la mayor parte del tiempo, pero eso no me impide abrirme a otros estilos.
> 
> ...



Eso que dices me ha hecho recordar este para de vídeos muy ilustrativos. Este:



Y su contrapartida, con ejemplos de uno de los mejores melodistas de la historia, y también de otro genio que ha influenciado de una u otra manera al heavy:


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Dic 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso que dices me ha hecho recordar este para de vídeos muy ilustrativos. Este:
> 
> 
> 
> Y su contrapartida, con ejemplos de uno de los mejores melodistas de la historia, y también de otro genio que ha influenciado de una u otra manera al heavy:




Mpff, es que a veces me toca por desgracia escuchar lo que ponen los chavales de 16-19 hasta 24 años más o menos, y es lamentable. Es que lo que está sonando HOY EN DÍA con el trap y supongo que sus ramificaciones es esperpéntico.

Hablo de que esta canción puede parecer una obra maestra de la melodía comparando con lo que suena hoy en día.


Fíjate que monotonía. Es lamentable.


Joder, si os parecía mierda Pitbull y todos estos, los nuevos que están saliendo hacen que Pitbull y compañía sean MAESTROS. 

Ahora intenta pensar un estilo de música que pueda sacar esto en pleno 2021 que no sea alguna de las vertientes del metal...


----------



## Karamba (9 Dic 2021)

Traigo esto del Subforo "Coronavirus". Joder, qué actual todo
"Tengan cuidado". "Tomen precaución"

_Política del miedo_


----------



## McNulty (9 Dic 2021)

Ni quiero. Los amigos que tenía de ese rollo han acabado fatal de la cabeza, y no me extraña.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (9 Dic 2021)

Casi todos los colegas que tengo del mundillo del rock y del heavy (que son unos cuantos) son igual o más fanáticos de estos estilos que de la música clásica, barroca y renacentista.


----------



## McNulty (9 Dic 2021)

Pon unos vídeos de death, black y grindcore puros que tú consideres de ''calidad de verdad''. A lo mejor no estamos hablando de lo mismo, y ahora esos géneros se han suavizado a los de mi adolescencia.


----------



## Lammero (9 Dic 2021)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Lo sé y estoy de acuerdo.
> Sólo digo que no lo entiendo.
> Con la estridencia de los instrumentos, lo mismo. Si no puedes con la guitarra eléctrica, o con el clavicémbalo, da igual lo que toquen.
> Las personas somos distintas, de eso no hay duda.




Una guitarra eléctrica puede sonar más limpia y grata al oído que un piano, que es una factoría de armónicos bastante áspera, una máquina de ruido. Depende del uso que se le dé.


----------



## jorge250 (9 Dic 2021)

Me alegra que este hilo siga vivo, ahí va otra aportación.


----------



## McNulty (9 Dic 2021)

Te he pedido cosas puras de esos géneros, no lo suavecito de grupos extremos. Pero bueno pasemos a analizar:

El primero para mí es gothic metal muy melódico, no cuenta. De hecho es el género que más me molaba.
El segundo es ambient black, y tiene poco de lo que yo entiendo por black metal puro, tampoco cuenta.
El tercero es viking metal muy suavecito y étnico, tampoco cuenta.
Vale el cuarto se acerca a lo que yo criticaba dentro del género death.
Y el quinto es lo que más vende a mi juicio, power básico con la petarda gótica haciendo el bobo. Ya podrían ser un poco más creativos coño, cuando era adolescente hacían los videos de la misma forma o incluso mejor.

Para mí géneros totalmente intragables son estos:





A muchos de estos grupos les quitas la puta voz gutural de mierda, y te quedarían decentes. No hay cabeza humana que escuche esto día tras día.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2021)

Interesante. La influencia que ha ejercido la Escuela de Frankfurt y sus ideólogos, casi todos ellos judíos, en la difusión y legitimación de todo tipo de movimientos antisociales y contraculturales daría para mucho que hablar.

Uno de los anexos de esa contracultura, que se esparce como una especie de plaga sobre las sociedades de todos los países blancos, es precisamente la del rock and roll, que ha tornado a la música como un elemento o un instrumento seudo contestatario del sistema y que, al mismo tiempo, opera el marketing de la droga. Precisamente, a través de los famosos festivales de rock patrocinados por ayuntamientos y grandes multinacionales, junto con las grandes salas de fiesta y discotecas, es donde se ha inducido el consumo masivo y gratuito de drogas.

Adorno sería uno de los partidarios de incentivar la revolución mediante la música denominada atonal, cuyos acordes impelen -por un proceso psicológico- a la revuelta. Creo que no hacen falta más referencias ante el espectáculo de violencia, consumo de narcóticos y conductas enfermizas que se evidencian tanto en los principales ídolos del rock en cualquiera de sus múltiples tendencias, como en sus seguidores, protagonistas de una rebelión sin propuestas alternativas, de una protesta contra el sistema establecido mientras que, paradójicamente, las ediciones de sus obras corren por cuenta de las empresas multinacionales y son aprovechados por empresarios capitalistas, algunos de los cuales posan de seudo revolucionarios y progresistas, como podría ocurrir en nuestro país con el conocido productor musical hebreo Daniel Grinbank y todo su merchandising de pop y rock, responsable de organizar la gira de U2 a España en 1997.


----------



## Scout.308 (10 Dic 2021)

Joder, a estas alturas un hilo criticando grupos para puretas que llevan literalmente varias décadas sin sacar discos como Black Sabbath y WASP y con la cantinela del satanismo, parece un articulo sacado de la revista de los testigos de Jehová de los 80 @Uritorco


----------



## Scout.308 (11 Dic 2021)

Pues has ignorado mariconamente y macacamente, @Octavio Cadelo te estaba argumentando bien. Algunos lleváis muy mal eso de perder los debates.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> el heavy metal sin duda fue un proyecto de la elite,
> pero fracasó.
> 
> por eso siguieron con el rap y el reguetton que si es musica niggah.
> ...



Gracias. Hasta aquí vas bien...


Furymundo dijo:


> pero tienes que entender. que el heavy metal hace mucho que evoluciono. ( nos apoderamos nosotros del el )
> a la elite ya no le interesa.



... A partir de aquí la pifias.


----------



## Peritta (12 Dic 2021)

Aunque te guste el protagonismo más que a un cabo con bigotillo en una cervecería no me creo que seas un nazi de tomo y lomo. 
Tu eres un rojeras disfrazao para que otros puedan decir aquello de "alerta antifascista" y haya alguien que se lo crea. 






Religión: - Ha muerto Sleepy Labeef. Se ruega una oración por su alma.


Las canciones ya las pongo yo Texto sacado de El País. No pongo el enlace por no darles visitas ni clickes. Hoy sabemos que, por cada Elvis, Carl Perkins o Jerry Lee Lewis, hubo miles de cantantes sureños que, a mediados de los años cincuenta, se lanzaron a tumba abierta por la recién...




www.burbuja.info







___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Aunque te guste el protagonismo más que a un cabo con bigotillo en una cervecería no me creo que seas un nazi de tomo y lomo.
> Tu eres un rojeras disfrazao para que otros puedan decir aquello de "alerta antifascista" y haya alguien que se lo crea.



Es una teoría interesante. Otros hubieran echado mano de la manida acusación de ser agente del CÑI. Aunque le aseguro, para su tranquilidad espitirual y emocional, que no soy ninguna de las dos cosas.

Deje los malos hábitos, pues me parece que a ustec le gusta más el kifi que a un camello de Marrakech. Y eso no es propio de un hombre occidental (caso de que ustec lo sea, claro).

Algo que le subirá su estado de ánimo y, desde luego, mucho más saludable que esa cochambre que inhala usted:









Himno de las SS (subtitulado español)


SS Marschiert in Feindesland. Versión de la canción "Las SS marchan en territorio enemigo" subtitulada al español. Sin fines de propaganda. (Published on Jan 17, 2012)




altcensored.com





PD- Nos vemos en el ER.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Feb 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Tanto relleno..., el op es argentino?



No, soy español y "cristiano viejo" por los cuatro costados, como se decía antiguamente.

A ustec si que había que taparlo por completo pero con una camisa de fuerza.



Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Vaya novedad, ya abrí yo un hilo de esto hace año.
> 
> Es la africanización musical de uropa.



¿Sería tan amable de proporcionarme el enlace?


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> *Los acordes del rock vienen precisamente prefigurados por estilos musicales exclusivamente negroides*, como el blues, jazz, swing, beboop, soul, etc. ¿Los rockeros que encarnaron y lideraron la contracultura también le parecen anti NOM?



No, demuestras analfabetismo músical (y analfabetismo a secas, que has escrito “vilis” en este hilo). Los acordes habituales del rock siguen la teoría musical más establecida y clásica desde el principio, y vienen “prefigurados” (sea lo que sea lo que cojones signifique eso en su frase), bueno, vienen configurados en la secuencia más clásica y universal que pueda existir: la progresión I - IV -V. La novedad es el uso de la dominante en los tres grados. 

Es usted un cuñado premium que caga hilos sobre una disciplina de la que desconoce los rudimentos. De eso ya me había percatado desde que abrió el hilo. Pero el forero @JyQ le ha intentado desasnar con sapiencia, educación y paciencia, y usted ni se ha dado por enterado. 

Por favor, solamente le pido una cosa: no presuma usted de castellano viejo, porque su comportamiento es una vergüenza para los que lo somos. Su ideología supremacista repugnante anglosajona, que sólo tiene parangón en su ignorancia absoluta sobre la música como disciplina, es lo más opuesto a los ideales castellanos que dieron lugar al nacimiento del Nuevo Mundo. 

Usted está cometiendo un pecado de soberbia, y aparentemente no tiene remedio. Para todos los demás, unas cuantas piezas de las que, en su ignorancia, desprecia:













Y si quieres venderme las bondades de la música occidental, ahórrate el viaje. TODOS los días estudio (e interpreto) a varios de los habituales: Beethoven, Bach, Vivaldi, Chopin, Mozart, Debussy, Schubert y tantos otros. Si alguna vez se te cayera la caspaza supremacista anglosajona que llevas puesta, podrías preguntarte por qué Mozart ya no componía como Bach, Beethoven ya no componía como Mozart, Brahms ya no componía como Beethoven, y en general, hoy en día no se compone de modo arcaizante con los recursos de esos compositores del pasado.

Estos hilos casposos me recuerdan a cuando surgió el impresionismo en pintura. Todos los academicistas pagados de si mismos, pontificando que su pintura rancia arcaizante era la buena, y resulta que no,que los mugrosos muertos de hambre que andaban dando vueltas por el río y pintando paisajes eran el futuro, y son, además, los que sus obras alcanzan millonadas en las subastas de arte hoy en día. La verdad es la verdad, la diga Agamenón o su porquero. Y la música buena la hace quien la hace, independientemente de tus prejuicios.


----------



## Popuespe (19 Feb 2022)

A LUCIFER pude verlos hace algún tiempo abriendo para PARADISE LOST, y me hubiese casado allí mismo con su cantante. Diosa nórdica.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (19 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No, demuestras analfabetismo músical (y analfabetismo a secas, que has escrito “vilis” en este hilo). Los acordes habituales del rock siguen la teoría musical más establecida y clásica desde el principio, y vienen “prefigurados” (sea lo que sea lo que cojones signifique eso en su frase), bueno, vienen configurados en la secuencia más clásica y universal que pueda existir: la progresión I - IV -V. La novedad es el uso de la dominante en los tres grados.
> 
> Es usted un cuñado premium que caga hilos sobre una disciplina de la que desconoce los rudimentos. De eso ya me había percatado desde que abrió el hilo. Pero el forero @JyQ le ha intentado desasnar con sapiencia, educación y paciencia, y usted ni se ha dado por enterado.
> 
> ...



Que Uritonto es un pobre analfabeto con ínfulas ya lo sabemos muchos, además de escribir "vilis", demuestra falta de cultura general. Debe de ser una persona con estudios básicos y que ha leído muy poco pero quiere ir de ns culto wagneriano. El tipo creía que la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa fue en Navarra y cosas así. Todos sus posts son un constante cherry picking de detalles pueriles con los que conforma una teoría, inventándose que alguien es judío o masón porque ha tenido contacto con Israel o por deducciones tan pueriles como hacer un gesto con la mano, etc. Y en mi caso que ideológicamente me identifico mucho con el NS lo que me provoca gente como él es rechazo.

Y que viva el heavy y la madre que lo parió!


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Feb 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Que Uritonto es un pobre analfabeto con ínfulas ya lo sabemos muchos, además de escribir "vilis", demuestra falta de cultura general. Debe de ser una persona con estudios básicos y que ha leído muy poco pero quiere ir de ns culto wagneriano. *El tipo creía que la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa fue en Navarra y cosas así.* Todos sus posts son un constante cherry picking de detalles pueriles con los que conforma una teoría, inventándose que alguien es judío o masón porque ha tenido contacto con Israel o por deducciones tan pueriles como hacer un gesto con la mano, etc. Y en mi caso que ideológicamente me identifico mucho con el NS lo que me provoca gente como él es rechazo.



Ostia puta, qué borrico. Joder, bajando por la autovía de Andalucía, en un momento dado en la provincia de Jaén, y pudiera equivocarme porque no estoy mirando Google, está la desviación a las Navas de Tolosa, a la altura de La Carolina. Y conociendo la historia de la batalla, cómo cojones iba a ser en Navarra, si los moros en 1212 estaban ya constreñidos al sur, y bien sur. Cuenca y Toledo eran ya cristianas, una como 40 años antes de la batalla, y Toledo como 100 y pico años. ¿Cómo iba a tener lugar tal batalla en la cristiana Navarra? Creo que desde finales del siglo VIII ya estaban libres de la morería.

A mí lo que me fastidia es que algunos que van de patriotas lo único que hacen es apegarse a una ideología enemiga y extraña para la Cristiandad, como es el supremacismo anglosajón y la payasada nazi de sus primos hermanos los alemanes (más bien los cabrones de los prusianos) y demás gentuza de los alrededores. Dicho con todo respeto al héroe austríaco que tienes por avatar. Cómo va a ser alguien así un cristiano viejo de Castilla.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (19 Feb 2022)

Claro, mucho mejor el reggeaton, trap, música pop de los cojones... 

El nivel de subnormalidad de este foro a veces es surrealista


----------



## un mundo feliz (19 Feb 2022)

Otro de tantos hilos sálvame con el unico fin de buscar polémica. 

Papelera, baneo y lefazo.


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Feb 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Y que viva el heavy y la madre que lo parió!



Fíjate que los músicos clásicos frecuentemente tiran por ahí. Dos profesores míos de conservatorio tienen grupos de Heavy. Es un estilo que me pilla en las antípodas y jamás he sentido necesidad de escuchar, pero poco a poco voy entrando. He tocado algunos temas del estilo en grupos, pero poco a poco voy entendiendo mejor esa música. Lo que me cuesta es el ritmo machacón marcando cada parte del compás, pero ahí estamos aprendiendo y entendiendo.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 Feb 2022)

Ahora ves a concursar a la ruleta de la suerte y le sueltas eso al presentador.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (19 Feb 2022)

Leo que el Rock noseque y nosecual.

Os dejo estas PUTAS OBRAS MAESTRAS DE LA MUSICA, QUE NO SOLO DEL ROCK y me piro.


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Feb 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Leo que el Rock noseque y nosecual.
> 
> Os dejo estas PUTAS OBRAS MAESTRAS DE LA MUSICA, QUE NO SOLO DEL ROCK y me piro.



Lateralus de Tool ya ha salido en el hilo. ES UNA PUTA OBRA MAESTRA DE LA MÚSICA.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Feb 2022)

Entre los que niegan la info que ha traido @Uritorco hay 3 tipos:

A) los rojos de mierda que mienten y se ríen de la gente: kurten, por ejemplo . Recomiendo ignore sano contra su veneno

B) los que señalan los errores del texto porque racionalmente los han visto tras analisis. En esta la lista de foreros del hilo esta vacia

C) los que estan emocionalmente engamchados al jazz desde la juventud y no quieren reconocer que los reyes magos son los padres. A estos se les requiere una mayor madurez y un control del cerebro sobre las emociones


----------



## Schenker (20 Feb 2022)

Anda, se me había olvidado este hilo. Os dejo una canción y me voy.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Entre los que niegan la info que ha traido @Uritorco hay 3 tipos:
> 
> A) los rojos de mierda que mienten y se ríen de la gente: kurten, por ejemplo . Recomiendo ignore sano contra su veneno
> 
> ...



Y eso, los que saben leer, pues estos parajes están atestados e infectados de analfabetos funcionales. Entran aquí para llamarte ignorante y vomitar sus infumables vídeos de toda esa retahila de rockeros rumbosos y chusmosos, que encarnan todas las miserias y podredumbres morales y nihilistas del sistema. Frankensteins del mundo moderno y de la modernidad más cosmopolita.

La batalla cultural o kulturkampf hay que llevarla a todos los terrenos. Solo una sociedad completamente enferma puede aceptar esas atrocidades artísticas como algo normal. Y todo patrocinado desde el poder y las altas esferas.


----------



## Pollo Carvajal (24 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* [1]. Objetivo más que cumplido.
> 
> Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:
> 
> ...



Escucha a The Cranberries


----------



## Walter Eucken (24 Feb 2022)

A mi ya me quedó claro en el instituto que el heavy metal iba normalmente asociado al fracaso escolar y una preocupante ingesta de alcohol y otras sustancias. Supongo que metaleros exitosos debe de haber pero yo no los he conocido.

Otra moda musical preocupante es el tema del rap en sus variadas formas.


----------



## Pollo Carvajal (24 Feb 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> A mi ya me quedó claro en el instituto que el heavy metal iba normalmente asociado al fracaso escolar y una preocupante ingesta de alcohol y otras sustancias. Supongo que metaleros exitosos debe de haber pero yo no los he conocido.
> 
> Otra moda musical preocupante es el tema del rap en sus variadas formas.



Escucha a The Cranberries


----------



## Uritorco (25 Feb 2022)

Se llama Kulturkampf, en alemán, Batalla Cultural.


----------



## Turgot (25 Feb 2022)

Preocupaos del reguetton boomerazos


----------



## Chino Negro (25 Feb 2022)

El satanismo pertenece a nuestra cultura cristiana sin Satán no existe Dios y sin Dios no existe Satán, además que Satán fue un ángel caído que quiso defender a la humanidad.
Mientras los moros ponen
carnicerías y supermercados halal en mi pueblo y escuchan reguetón que hablan de drogas, violar mujeres y bandas callejeras, además de portar armas.


----------



## El Exterminador (25 Feb 2022)

Al menos no se es nazi, que todavía es peor y ya uno roza la indigencia y el retraso mental


----------



## EL CERDO VIETNAMITA (25 Feb 2022)

_Paulo Coelho, _autor de otras frases célebres como "Me cago en tus mvertos"


----------



## metalgod (25 Feb 2022)

Llevo toda la vida yendo a festivales y saliendo por bares metaleros. Conozco a muchísima gente jevi. Como han dicho mas arriba, restan importancia a la sobreingesta de alcohol. Borrachos y poco ambiciosos la mayoría con curros de mierda. Y con el tema de las kakunas, son la peña más borrega sobre la tierra. Casi todos mis amigos/colegas/conocidos jevis están kakunados, algunos con 3 dósis y no quieren saber nada sobre cualquier información medianamente alternativa. Van donde les lleve la corriente. Muchos de ellos no se vacunaron por vagancia antes y lo hicieron cuando pidieron pasaporte para entrar a sus bares jevis, salas de conciertos, etc.

Helloween o Dream Theater han sido la banda sonora de mi vida, pero a día de hoy a mis 37 años no me siento para nada identificado con el movimiento y sus seguidores. Los seguidores son cada vez más borricos y garrulos todos, gente genérica nada auténtica que se tragan cualquier cosa que dicen los mass media. En los festivales de metal se mezclan diversos estilos, desde auténticas maravillas artísticas a aberraciones de berrido-metal, como el metal extremo, viking metal, viking-folk-payasada-metal y demás mierdas derivadas de ahí.


----------



## Nothing (25 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz. Y que dicha música ha sido promocionada intencionadamente desde las más altas instancias y esferas del poder es también algo evidente, conocido y harto demostrable. Así ocurrió con la celebérrima canción, pionera de este género musical, Rock Around the Clock. ¿Y cual ha sido la verdadera finalidad de la música rock? Pues según el conocido y legendario crítico musical hebreo Richard Goldstein, el único objetivo fue conseguir *que «los jóvenes blancos bailaran como sus hermanos negros»* [1]. Objetivo más que cumplido.
> 
> Pero vayamos a lo que nos importa y proporcionemos una muestra meramente anecdótica para nuestros desorientados e ingenuos floreros:
> 
> ...


----------



## Uritorco (25 Feb 2022)

Este hilo tiene otras dos partes:






Jazz, Rock, arte y música "moderna", etc. Así se fraguó la destrucción programada de la cultura europea.







www.burbuja.info









Rock Around the Clock. La infame canción que cambió la historia de la música popular.


No es posible imaginar la historia de la música popular sin Rock Around the Clock. Este tema de dos minutos y ocho segundos grabado en 1954 por el conjunto Bill Haley & The Comets es el cimiento sobre el que a partir de entonces se construyó la monstruosidad de la llamada "era del rock" como...




www.burbuja.info





@nuestralucha


----------



## Antisocialista (26 Feb 2022)

Los rockeritos mamando rabo y cultura anglosionista. Los verdaderos rebeldes no se maquillan y usan ropas desagradables androginas, los verdaderos rebeldes visten traje y corbata


----------



## Buff88 (9 Jul 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Ha salido mucho ese grupo en este hilo, yo mismo he puesto un vídeo. Hacen apología del europeo medieval, aunque Ross “the boss” Friedman es judío.



Estuve averiguando, y precisamente discografias que produjeron sus primeros discos, estaban ubicadas en Jew York, más especificamente en “plaza rockefeller”....


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (9 Jul 2022)

sangean dijo:


> Mas explicito y salvaje que esto, poco hay.
> 
> Deberia estar prohibida esta basura:



pos me ha molao un huevo


----------



## Buff88 (9 Jul 2022)

@Uritorco Yo por este tipo de temas había dejado atras este tipo de arte, después volví y así. Pero definitivamente lo he dejado ahora, ya que me ha afectado mentalmente, incluso llegando a lo patologico (mareos, dolores de cabeza). No le había tomado el peso suficiente antes. Gran aporte


----------



## Uritorco (9 Jul 2022)

Buff88 dijo:


> @Uritorco Yo por este tipo de temas había dejado atras este tipo de arte, después volví y así. Pero definitivamente lo he dejado ahora, ya que me ha afectado mentalmente, incluso llegando a lo patologico (mareos, dolores de cabeza). No le había tomado el peso suficiente antes. Gran aporte



Me alegro. La "kulturkampf" o "batalla cutural" es un aspecto fundamental en la lucha contra el sistema actual. Muchos creen que se circunscribe única y exclusivamente al terreno político y económico, pero abarca otros campos y ámbitos fundamentales de nuestra vida diaria y de nuestra existencia cotidiana, la cual puede modular nuestra conducta para bien o para mal.

@nuestralucha


----------



## DDT (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Uritorco (23 Jul 2022)

DDT dijo:


>



Eso es pura y simplemente una parodia posmoderna y un plagio del original. Toda esa estrafalaria y estridente puesta en escena, con todas sus ambiguedades estéticas, morales, sexuales, etc, no es más que un producto de la posmodernidad. Todo es superficialidad.

@nuestralucha


----------



## Galvani (24 Jul 2022)

metalgod dijo:


> Llevo toda la vida yendo a festivales y saliendo por bares metaleros. Conozco a muchísima gente jevi. Como han dicho mas arriba, restan importancia a la sobreingesta de alcohol. Borrachos y poco ambiciosos la mayoría con curros de mierda. Y con el tema de las kakunas, son la peña más borrega sobre la tierra. Casi todos mis amigos/colegas/conocidos jevis están kakunados, algunos con 3 dósis y no quieren saber nada sobre cualquier información medianamente alternativa. Van donde les lleve la corriente. Muchos de ellos no se vacunaron por vagancia antes y lo hicieron cuando pidieron pasaporte para entrar a sus bares jevis, salas de conciertos, etc.
> 
> Helloween o Dream Theater han sido la banda sonora de mi vida, pero a día de hoy a mis 37 años no me siento para nada identificado con el movimiento y sus seguidores. Los seguidores son cada vez más borricos y garrulos todos, gente genérica nada auténtica que se tragan cualquier cosa que dicen los mass media. En los festivales de metal se mezclan diversos estilos, desde auténticas maravillas artísticas a aberraciones de berrido-metal, como el metal extremo, viking metal, viking-folk-payasada-metal y demás mierdas derivadas de ahí.



Buf, me he sentido identificado. Conozco a un hombre por motivos laborales desde hace años. Ya tiene sus añitos y no es un analfabeto porque tiene formación superior y demás. 

Es un fan de esta música y para el el que no entiende de rock o música de los 80 es un tonto. Por supuesto bebe un huevo y se junta con gente muy chusma. Otros me parecen gente correcta. Me parece una gente obsesiva. 

Por supuesto que son progres o rojos. Me jode un huevo conocer gente que parece decente y luego ver que al final no respeta a quien no es como ellos en ese sentido. Bueno, es que con progrerojos siempre acaba uno mal, porque no respetan.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Jul 2022)

Nos toman el pelo por completo. Así se normaliza y se justifica la estupidez. Un "estudio" dice... sin aportar los enlaces, que el heavy metal y el reggeton son buenos para la mente. 

Alucinante. Aunque a estas alturas ya nada puede sorprendernos.









La ciencia dicta sentencia: El heavy metal es bueno para tu mente


Escuchar a Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden o Metallica te puede ayudar con algunas cuestiones relacionadas con la salud mental.




www.menshealth.com





@nuestralucha


----------



## Artorias (27 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Buf, me he sentido identificado. Conozco a un hombre por motivos laborales desde hace años. Ya tiene sus añitos y no es un analfabeto porque tiene formación superior y demás.
> 
> Es un fan de esta música y para el el que no entiende de rock o música de los 80 es un tonto. Por supuesto bebe un huevo y se junta con gente muy chusma. Otros me parecen gente correcta. Me parece una gente obsesiva.
> 
> Por supuesto que son progres o rojos. Me jode un huevo conocer gente que parece decente y luego ver que al final no respeta a quien no es como ellos en ese sentido. Bueno, es que con progrerojos siempre acaba uno mal, porque no respetan.



Bueno, es que hay que diferenciar entre la musica en si y su entorno.

Yo llevo escuchando toda mi vida metal pero no me siento identificado con su entorno, vale que hubo una epoca de mi vida en mi epoca de instituto/universidad que si me deje el pelo largo y llevaba una vestimenta algo metalera pero, como todo en la vida, son etapas, llegado a cierta edad la mayoria de gente deja atras los fantatismos y estupideces y lleva sus aficiones de forma normal. Siempre hay gente que se queda estancada y sucede lo que vosotros comentais que se convierten el cliches vivientes, no hay nada mas patetico que ir a un concierto y encontrarte los tipicos cincuentones panzudos super mamados con su calva por delante y su pelo largo mugriento por detras vestidos con sus tipicas cazadoras vaqueras llenas de parches bebiendo como si no hubiera un mañana y haciendo el gilipollas...

Joder, uno puede disfrutar del rock y el metal tranquilamente con sus auriculares mientras curra o hace deporte e ir a conciertos con los colegas de forma normal sin necesidad de ir haciendo el payaso por la vida, pero bueno, esta gente se cree que si no vas disfrazado de mugriento no eres un "true" cuando, probablemente, escuches mas musica de este tipo que ellos, hayas ido a mas conciertos/festivales y sepas mas de este estilo que lo que van a saber ellos en su vida.

Y en lo de que son todos o, al menos, la inmensa mayoria, unos borregazos pudremitas o del PSOE, totalmente de acuerdo.

Por cierto, que todo esto que digo, se acrecienta aun mas en los seguidores de grupos "jevi" patrios, en seguidores de "grupazos" como obus, muro, asfalto y demas virtuosos..., solo hay que ver la diferencia de perfil de publico en un concierto en una pequeña sala de grupos como Moonspell, Leprous, Dark Tranquility, Insomnium o Paradise Lost con la de un concierto en esa misma sala de los grupos españoles que he mencionado...


----------



## Artorias (27 Jul 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> pos me ha molao un huevo



Behemoth es un grupazo.

Yo los he visto en directo y es impresionante.


----------



## Escombridos (27 Jul 2022)

Dedicada con amor a quienes no les gusta el rock y el heavy metal:


----------



## Galvani (27 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Bueno, es que hay que diferenciar entre la musica en si y su entorno.
> 
> Yo llevo escuchando toda mi vida metal pero no me siento identificado con su entorno, vale que hubo una epoca de mi vida en mi epoca de instituto/universidad que si me deje el pelo largo y llevaba una vestimenta algo metalera pero, como todo en la vida, son etapas, llegado a cierta edad la mayoria de gente deja atras los fantatismos y estupideces y lleva sus aficiones de forma normal. Siempre hay gente que se queda estancada y sucede lo que vosotros comentais que se convierten el cliches vivientes, no hay nada mas patetico que ir a un concierto y encontrarte los tipicos cincuentones panzudos super mamados con su calva por delante y su pelo largo mugriento por detras vestidos con sus tipicas cazadoras vaqueras llenas de parches bebiendo como si no hubiera un mañana y haciendo el gilipollas...
> 
> ...



No hablo de vestimenta. Eso a mí me da igual. Hay gente que digo que no viste así pero esa música es su vida y a quien no le guste o no entienda parece un analfabeto. Lo de progre por supuesto. 

Yo creo que gente tan fanática solo puede tratar entre ella, porque cuando empiezan con el rollo de la música es como si te hiciesen de menos por no entender. Yo oigo algo y puedo decir si me gusta o no, no tengo que saber el que canta, el estilo, el año y su puta madre. Salgo a un bar, bebo algo y me voy.

De todas formas he corroborado que hay gente gilipollas independientemente de su nivel de estudios y edad. Generalmente progres o rojos. Aunque ya me caen peor los progres, porque los otros no ocultan lo que son.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (27 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Bueno, es que hay que diferenciar entre la musica en si y su entorno.
> 
> Yo llevo escuchando toda mi vida metal pero no me siento identificado con su entorno, vale que hubo una epoca de mi vida en mi epoca de instituto/universidad que si me deje el pelo largo y llevaba una vestimenta algo metalera pero, como todo en la vida, son etapas, llegado a cierta edad la mayoria de gente deja atras los fantatismos y estupideces y lleva sus aficiones de forma normal. Siempre hay gente que se queda estancada y sucede lo que vosotros comentais que se convierten el cliches vivientes, no hay nada mas patetico que ir a un concierto y encontrarte los tipicos cincuentones panzudos super mamados con su calva por delante y su pelo largo mugriento por detras vestidos con sus tipicas cazadoras vaqueras llenas de parches bebiendo como si no hubiera un mañana y haciendo el gilipollas...
> 
> ...


----------



## Artorias (27 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No hablo de vestimenta. Eso a mí me da igual. Hay gente que digo que no viste así pero esa música es su vida y a quien no le guste o no entienda parece un analfabeto. Lo de progre por supuesto.



Ya, pero normalmente va unido, lo de ser un "true" con ir "disfrazado".



Galvani dijo:


> Yo creo que gente tan fanática solo puede tratar entre ella, porque cuando empiezan con el rollo de la música es como si te hiciesen de menos por no entender. Yo oigo algo y puedo decir si me gusta o no, no tengo que saber el que canta, el estilo, el año y su puta madre. Salgo a un bar, bebo algo y me voy.



Exacto, solo pueden tratar entre ellos porque para la gente normal son insoportables. Pero vamos, que sucede en todos los ambitos de la vida. Por poner un ejemplo totalmente antepuesto al mundillo del rock y el metal, ocurre lo mismo en el mundillo de cualquier deporte amateur. Cualquiera que haga bici o corra me entendera.

Yo soy muy aficionado al tema de carreras por montaña (trail, ultratrails) y, todo sea dicho, llegue a tener bastante nivel (tanto como para llevarme trofeo en algunas pruebas y participar haciendolo medio bien en campeonatos nacionales y autonomicos), pero no soporto todo el ambiente relacionado con ese mundillo de gente que es "pro" o se cree "pro" y son monotematicos con las conversaciones y con el tema de equipaciones y demas.

Mundillo del metal = gente disfrazada de mugrientos que solo sabe hablar de "su" musica, festivales, conciertos e historia de los grupos.

Mundillo de cualquier deporte amateur = gente disfrazada de atletas de alto nivel hasta para salir a entrenar media hora que solo sabe hablar de carreras, nutricion, entrenamientos y equipacion.

Imbeciles fanaticos en ambos casos.



Galvani dijo:


> De todas formas he corroborado que hay gente gilipollas independientemente de su nivel de estudios y edad. Generalmente progres o rojos. Aunque ya me caen peor los progres, porque los otros no ocultan lo que son.



Si, el nivel de estudios no tiene nada que ver. Uno puede ser un gilipollas y/o un fanatico sea un borrico analfabeto o un tio cultisimo.

Pero en cuanto a ideologia, no se porque pero en el mundillo del rock y el metal suele dominar la izmierda.


----------



## angek (27 Jul 2022)

Ahí, suavito con la música, agradable con los chorus y con zatán de colega.


----------



## Artorias (27 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


>



Jajajaja, me he reido y si, a eso me referia, que a uno le puede gustar el metal sin ser un "metalpaco".

Eso si, a mi me gusta el Jack Daniels con cocal cola (aunque cubatas me bebere 4 o 5 al año...) y la Judas, no se si eso me convierte en "metalpaco"...


----------



## Galvani (27 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Ya, pero normalmente va unido, lo de ser un "true" con ir "disfrazado".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uno puede quedar y demás pero cuando ya se empieza a tacharte a ti, que no sabes de esto o de lo otro cuando TE DA IGUAL esa música, es cuando ves que la gente es como es. Secta. Y ya gente muy mayorcita. Luego hay gente que es solitaria... Normal.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Ago 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que evidente hasta para el observador más precoz.




Falso.

La música rock se basa en los mismos conceptos. Las mismas notas, escalas mayores, menores, arpegios, modos dóricos, eólicos, negras, corcheas...

La misma teoría musical con la que se explica a Bach es con la que se explica a Elvis Presley.

Se nota que no tocas ningún instrumento.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Ago 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los acordes del rock vienen precisamente prefigurados por estilos musicales exclusivamente negroides, como el blues, jazz, swing, beboop, soul, etc. ¿Los rockeros que encarnaron y lideraron la contracultura también le parecen anti NOM?




Gilipolleces.
Dudo mucho que sepas diferenciar un acorde mayor de uno menor.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Ago 2022)

ChortinaPremium dijo:


> Es música hecha para subvertir a los más jóvenes eso está claro, The beatles con el movimiento hippie, el heavy o el rock... La cultura de la droga... Vamos si hasta el más indigente mental puede tocar un instrumento para rock... Los punkis con la anarquía ... Cuanta gente habrá destrozado ese tipo de música ...



Falso.

Tocar un poco la guitarrica, así en plan boyscout.... Eso es fácil.
Tocar la guitarra bien, pero bien bien, como tocan muchísimos de los rockeros, requiere AÑOS de estudio y práctica y una disciplina que lo flipas.


----------



## skan (22 Ago 2022)

¿Y según tú cuál es la música buena?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## 917 (26 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> ¿Y según tú cuál es la música buena?



Pues Wagner, hombre, el preferido del Führer, que no se perdía un Festival de Bayreuth....


----------



## nomeconsta (27 Dic 2022)




----------

